# Does Anyone Have Any Other Hobbies Other Than Falling Timber and Working on Saws?



## Gypo Logger (Aug 5, 2010)

Ya, it's called getting more chainsaws! Lol
Yup, that's a 181SE you see there.
John


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 5, 2010)

yer a huskee ho gypo


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 5, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> yer a huskee ho gypo


 Lol, ya you don't see to many Stihls up here. I wonder why that is?

However, I ran into a couple of oldtimers here that have 090's which I'm trying to pry away from them. Lol
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's Uli, the log builder I got the saws off in exchange for fixing a 61 and a 365. I've been helping Uli put a log house together.
John


----------



## pbtree (Aug 5, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Here's Uli, the log builder I got the saws off in exchange for fixing a 61 and a 365. I've been helping Uli put a log house together.
> John



nice


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 5, 2010)

I drink and chase wimmin.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey John,

Why don't you dig through the piles and send me a 2100 Air filter cover so I can run in stick appearing.

All jokes aside anyone got one?

Bill


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 5, 2010)

Bill G said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Why don't you dig through the piles and send me a 2100 Air filter cover so I can run in stick appearing.
> 
> ...


 Bill, I'll look and see if there's one under the lid. In the stock appearing do you need a filter?
John


----------



## Bill G (Aug 5, 2010)

John,

I actually need two covers and two filters but just one cover will get me going. "Beggars cannot be choosers" If you have some then as ole Monty would say "lets make a deal"

Bill


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hunting and beer.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 5, 2010)

Seems like its just collecting more saws, at first it was find a saw and restore it, that turned into find a saw and get it running and now its find truckloads of saws and there is no time to fix them all. LOL.
This has gotta stop!! Last week I turned down picking up a load of saws from a fellow closing out his repair shop, I feel I am on my way to recovering from CAD.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 5, 2010)

That's a great score John. What's your plans with them there saws?

Uli looks as if he has done that job once or twice before.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 5, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seems like its just collecting more saws, at first it was find a saw and restore it, that turned into find a saw and get it running and now its find truckloads of saws and there is no time to fix them all. LOL.
> This has gotta stop!! Last week I turned down picking up a load of saws from a fellow closing out his repair shop, I feel I am on my way to recovering from CAD.
> Pioneerguy600



We're going to need an address on that shop.


----------



## Adam_MA (Aug 5, 2010)

Hunting 
Beer
Just recently started raising chickens
Veggie garden
Riding my Harley
Shooting
Reloading
Tending to my Bonsai Trees (Does this make me a hyprocate?)


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 5, 2010)

Adam_MA said:


> Tending to my Bonsai Trees (Does this make me a hyprocate?)


Do you have a mini chainsaw for it ?


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 5, 2010)

Drinking beer.


----------



## danrclem (Aug 5, 2010)

Orange Is Beautiful. :love1:






[/QUOTE]


----------



## ChrisF (Aug 5, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> Do you have a mini chainsaw for it ?



Was just thinking that.

Should build one from a little glowplug RC engine, haha. (I'm serious, someone should do that and post pics)


----------



## Adam_MA (Aug 5, 2010)

ChrisF said:


> Was just thinking that.
> 
> Should build one from a little glowplug RC engine, haha. (I'm serious, someone should do that and post pics)



I'll have to see if I can find the pictures, but at one point I had put an action figure with an axe in in mid swing next to one of the trees!


----------



## miking (Aug 5, 2010)

I homebrew beer.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 5, 2010)

Beside collecting saws and running, I also collect Studebakers. This is but just a sampling:

Cars....







Trucks....











And horsedrawns....


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 5, 2010)

My first good car crash was with a '62 Studebacker pick-up. I took out a power pole in downtown Honeydew, I was 16.


----------



## slowp (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't fall timber. I don't work on saws. I cut stuff that is in the way and for firewood. I take the saws to a saw shop for any fixing. I want to have time for hobbies. I think I'm normal?

Kayaking in the summer and skiing, both kinds, in the winter. I got a season's pass for this upcoming winter and am looking forward to skiing on the brand new part of the hill. It'll be twice the area of the old. :biggrinbounce2: I like to ski down to the yurt and have a microbrew and rubber puppy. If it is a rare, sunny day, one can go outdoors and have lunch. It don't get much better!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 5, 2010)

slowp said:


> I don't fall timber. I don't work on saws. I cut stuff that is in the way and for firewood. I take the saws to a saw shop for any fixing. I want to have time for hobbies. I think I'm normal?
> 
> Kayaking in the summer and skiing, both kinds, in the winter. I got a season's pass for this upcoming winter and am looking forward to skiing on the brand new part of the hill. It'll be twice the area of the old. :biggrinbounce2: I like to ski down to the yurt and have a microbrew and *rubber puppy*. If it is a rare, sunny day, one can go outdoors and have lunch. It don't get much better!



I feel a little like I'm being set-up, but what's a "rubber-puppy"?


----------



## slowp (Aug 5, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> I feel a little like I'm being set-up, but what's a "rubber-puppy"?



:hmm3grin2orange: A hotdog that's been rotating for what seems like days in one of those rotisserie machine things. Tough and rubbery. I believe they now call them bratwurst and charge more.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey John,

If you want rid of one of the 2100 full wrap bars, I know a guy in Georgia (USA) that could use one.....


----------



## Burvol (Aug 5, 2010)

I make war with the Salmon and Steelhead. Fish that can hurt your arms and go "thud" when you slap a chunk of meat on the counter are cool. :rockn:


----------



## yooper (Aug 5, 2010)

Summer- gardening, camping/fishing, and making lantern fuel out of molasses, brown sugar and honey.

Fall- Hunting

Winter- sholving snow, small wood working projects while burning lantern fuel:hmm3grin2orange:

Spring- shoveling slush and trenching the yard while burning lantern fuel.


----------



## Adam_MA (Aug 5, 2010)

Ahhh yes, lantern fuel. It sure does help to be self sufficient for when the power goes out!!


----------



## yooper (Aug 5, 2010)

Adam_MA said:


> Ahhh yes, lantern fuel. It sure does help to be self sufficient for when the power goes out!!



Yes it does, in fact I am spicing a gallon this week to make for a better bouquet while burning


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 5, 2010)

Summer- nothing much cause I'm always so busy.
Fall- Deer hunting, football, cutting firewood.
Winter- cutting firewood.
Spring- Turkey hunting.

I also enjoy fishing. And like to ride my ATV thru the woods when I get the time. I just love being outdoors man.

I also am very fond of shooting sports with bow or rifle. And I enjoy reloading also.


----------



## MCW (Aug 5, 2010)

Golf when I have the time (I'm on a 9 handicap).
Car Audio.
Shooting/hunting.
Reloading (although this has become a chore the older I get  )
Freshwater lure fishing when I have the time.
But yeah, um, chainsaws and, um, more chainsaws


----------



## jburlingham (Aug 5, 2010)

Shooting, Hunting, firefighting, Drinking, camping


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 5, 2010)

This is what I spend most of my free time with now. 






I used to have 2-3 diesel trucks and sled pull a little when work allowed. I still like to go and watch the pulls. Here's a video of the 07 I built to pull a few years ago. It has around 600 hp to the wheels. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Am9ec-5DSh4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Am9ec-5DSh4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Frank Boyer (Aug 5, 2010)

I've done comp BBQ since 1993. I don't compete as much as I used to, but still do photography for a couple of BBQ publications and Brown Forman. Growing tomatoes and keeping up with the house, yard and firewood take up a lot of time. I have a 1964 356 C Porsche that needs to be redone.


----------



## gregz (Aug 5, 2010)

I restore old Kawasaki's
Before





after





My current project


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, I have two little girls that take up most of my time (and thats a good thing!)

I'm into M1 Garands and other WWII rifles. I am building a new match Garand if I ever get time to work on it. Have owned over a dozen. I reload for the old fellers too

Also collect knives and axes. Mainly Strider, Emerson, Busse. 

Also endless yardwork, gardening etc. Currently working on a mole eradication plan. Not going so well....


----------



## wendell (Aug 5, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> Currently working on a mole eradication plan. Not going so well....



If you find something that works, please let me know. My yard is just getting destroyed this year.


----------



## wendell (Aug 5, 2010)

My plan was to take up golf again this year but so far, wood and chainsaws seems to be getting in the way. A friend just dropped another big load of elm so it looks like it is getting put off again. :hmm3grin2orange:

I'm getting ready to put in a second stove so currently looking at tile, etc. for the hearth pad and wall. Also, doing new flooring on the first floor of the house which always seems to get put off for something else.


----------



## catbuster (Aug 5, 2010)

Yah, it's called DIESEL POWER! I'm constantly trying to push more power from my 7.3 PSD. I also work on equipment I own...:help:


----------



## lesorubcheek (Aug 5, 2010)

I _used to _dabble with all kinds of hobbies... hunting/fishing, reloading ammo, working on cars, RC airplanes, gardening, guitars..... now I only seem to find time to play with saws. Just can't figure out where all the time goes :monkey:.

Dan


----------



## rburg (Aug 5, 2010)

I spend alot of my spare time reading arboristsite. I even get to spend some of my working time doing this.


----------



## blackoak (Aug 5, 2010)

gregz said:


> I restore old Kawasaki's
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


A Kawasaki KZ 1000 was the demise of a good friend of mine back in 77, or 78 I can't remember for sure. I knew it would be. It was nothing to see him going down the highway at 70mph on the. rear wheel. He had it for a couple months before he wrapped it and himself around a huge oak tree one night. A wicked fast production bike if I remember right.


----------



## Burvol (Aug 5, 2010)

Micheal, that is your daughter??? What happened? She is beautiful. LOL Just teasing ya.
Very cute youngin' for sure. Probably gets whatever she wants with that face


----------



## blackoak (Aug 5, 2010)

wendell said:


> If you find something that works, please let me know. My yard is just getting destroyed this year.


A good mole killing black lab is hard to beat. I got three of them and haven't had a mole in years. I do have to do a little lawn repair sometimes though. If they would just fill the holes back in and plant grass seed I would be happy.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 5, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Micheal, that is your daughter??? What happened? She is beautiful. LOL Just teasing ya.
> Very cute youngin' for sure. Probably gets whatever she wants with that face



Yeah she gets almost what she wants all the time. She's 16 months old tomorrow going on 15.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 5, 2010)

Guns and Motorcycles.


----------



## MS390 (Aug 5, 2010)

split the wood!! LOL


----------



## Adam_MA (Aug 5, 2010)

wendell said:


> If you find something that works, please let me know. My yard is just getting destroyed this year.



2 Words... Border Collie!

My girl takes care of all the yard critters.


----------



## warjohn (Aug 5, 2010)

During the summer I spend weekends doing food concessions at fairs and festivals. This week I have 2 different trailers at 2 county fairs plus I am working all week so it is a little buisy. If the weather is good the money is good. It has helped pay for a couple saws. It was a good way to teach my kids work ethic. Bigjohnston and I are partners in one of my trailers.


----------



## wendell (Aug 5, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah she gets almost what she wants all the time. She's 16 months old tomorrow going on 15.



Dude, you have no idea. Wait until she's 9 going on 36.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hot Rod trucks...











Gary


----------



## alderman (Aug 5, 2010)

Hunting, fishing, and keeping the brush down on the property. Write a song or two from time to time.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 5, 2010)

wendell said:


> Dude, you have no idea. Wait until she's 9 going on 36.



I'm sure it will only get worse. She's a daddy's girl since day one and is happy with a little of nothing to play with. She'll go by her toys and stuff to play with a ratchet wrench. She was turning bar nuts on the 394 earlier with a 13mm wrench. It didn't have a chain on it to cut her so it kept her happy for a little bit.


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 5, 2010)

Play a little guitar. Been pikken since I was 15. Not as much the past 10 years, with other priorities. Own a Guild D50NT and a Gibson J-200. Learned on the Guild. The J-200 is my dream guitar.

I used to get out into the woods (reverted from pasture over the course of a century) and dig old bottles from 1800s trash heaps and midden sites. Started when I was like 8 or 9. Poor boy's treasure hunting, I suppose.

After a while, I began specializing in the old medicines, cures, bitters, etc. 

Don't dig much anymore. Don't buy any either - kids have a way of making the disposable income vanish.

Here are a couple of my favorites - the 2 large ones. Both from NH with the original labels. As far as I know, these might be the only examples surviving of these 2 anywhere.






Some more of the collection displayed in an antique museum exhibit case I modified some years ago.I also collect paper/cardboard medicine packaging from long ago too, which you can see.





And a few more


----------



## BobL (Aug 5, 2010)

What about milling?


----------



## mweba (Aug 5, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Hot Rod trucks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice c series! Been on the hunt for one of them for awhile now. Iowa salt gets most of em though.

Camping with my three daughters, wife and Golf take up most of my time. The saws usually get attention when they are sleeping and winter.


----------



## mweba (Aug 5, 2010)

Thats not milling Bobl. Thats drinking. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## BobL (Aug 5, 2010)

mweba said:


> Thats not milling Bobl. Thats drinking. :biggrinbounce2:



You are right saw was milling - I was drinking! But I do have to get up and stop the sucker from running off the end.


----------



## JimiLL (Aug 5, 2010)

Chainsaws
Playing Bass
Working out
ATV's
Tetrahydrocannabinol
Various Forms or Horticulture
Video Games
The Jersey Shore
Beer


----------



## Saw Bones (Aug 5, 2010)

*Hobbies*

Yea, I like to shoot, and hand load ammo. I canoe, Fish, My wife and I are into Dragon boat racing. (we have raced in Canada, Louisiana, Texas, Florida, And just last week we were in Chattanooga TN. I also love to trailride on my ATV, and Hunt. I pretty much enjoy tinkering with just about any thing.


----------



## 034avsuper (Aug 5, 2010)

JimiLL said:


> Chainsaws
> Playing Bass
> Working out
> ATV's
> ...


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sure, I have few fox body Mustangs. One is being built for Outlaw Drag Radial.


----------



## DANOAM (Aug 5, 2010)

I am a service tech so playing with the saws is one of my hobbies, I also like to camp, shoot, hunt, fish, wrench on things like the boats and 4-wheelers, drinking beer and whenever possible, wimmens. Lately I've been trying to spend as much time with my family, mainly my grandfather while I still have him around. Good stuff!


----------



## Vibes (Aug 5, 2010)

Currently working on a mole eradication plan 

Moles are really hard animals to trap. I once ran a wildlife pest control business so I know. A good mole trapper can charge serious money to catch, or not catch a mole. The problem with moles is, you are setting your traps on spots that the mole has just gone through. My experiance is the mole never would come back to that spot. Best mole killer I ever saw was an old rat terrior that my neighbor had. I would see that thing get up to 15 moles a day when we baled hay.

My other hobbies are in order of favorites.

Riding my Moto Guzzi and my Harley

Trapping! Haven't done it in a few seasons because of work, and fur prices being low.

I consider chasing women and drinking beer a lifestyle and not a hobby.


----------



## Vibes (Aug 5, 2010)

I restore old Kawasaki's
Before


Thats a nice job on those Kawi's. I bought and resold a sweet and stock KZ 1000 about 3 years ago. The profits paid for a vacation and put a little lump in my retirement money.

That being said, in they're day, I could run circles around those flexible flyers with either of my RD 250'S / 350'S. 2 strokes rule man.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 5, 2010)

Chainsaws became my hobby when these guys were born. Most of my hobbies required a lot of drive time so I would be gone all day long.






Before I had these guys my hobbies were golf, fishing, shooting(one day maybe add reloading to the list), skimming, skateboarding, and my favorite was mountain biking. I cant wait till the boys are old enough I can take them.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GpMv0FFI7KE&hl=en_US&fs=1"></><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GpMv0FFI7KE&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## cat-face timber (Aug 5, 2010)

I reload, cast my boolits.
Wrench on my 88 Ford, my 4 wheelers
spend alot of time out with my hounds


----------



## Plankton (Aug 5, 2010)

hunt, fish, saw.


----------



## 4mocajuns (Aug 5, 2010)

Spring- Wishing I was fishing
Summer- I sweat
Fall- I wish I were hunting
Winter- I freeze


But so glad to be workin


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 5, 2010)

*Moles.*

I talked to an older man the other day near where we was working. He had about 15 of those little twirly fans on sticks in his yard. I asked him what they were for and he said to run moles off.

He swore that the vibrations they made would drive them crazy and they would leave. I hav'ent ever really had moles so I don't know if it will work or not but it might be worth a try.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 5, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> We're going to need an address on that shop.



Just down the road and across the bridge from here, about 3 country miles. He has around 30 saws and a huge inventory of parts.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## fredmc (Aug 5, 2010)

Plankton said:


> hunt, fish, saw.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 5, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I talked to an older man the other day near where we was working. He had about 15 of those little twirly fans on sticks in his yard. I asked him what they were for and he said to run moles off.
> 
> He swore that the vibrations they made would drive them crazy and they would leave. I hav'ent ever really had moles so I don't know if it will work or not but it might be worth a try.



All the local coop had was rat traps and poison. I set the trap with peanut butter. two days now and nothin. I set the poison inside pvc pipes burried and covered with mulch so that the cats don't get dead (not that it would be that bad a thing....Crap! did I say that out loud?). If teh cats were worth a damn they'd be eatin the friggin moles!~


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 5, 2010)

JimiLL said:


> Chainsaws
> Playing Bass
> Working out
> ATV's
> ...



I take it you let the weeds grow and don't mind if there are mushrooms in the cupboards.... 

Poppies are pretty too


----------



## Winn R (Aug 5, 2010)

I build AK's. 

About 10 years ago got involved with some other guys and Gunco resulted. I'm impressed that so many here are into the shooting sports.

I just came back from the Middle School registration of my youngest 2. They can take up a little time too!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Aug 5, 2010)

I started hunting a few years ago. I go out primarily for birds and bunnies with my pointer. I shot a duck that landed in the Owens river last fall, my dog Kate just whined at it from the bank and I had to wade in to fetch it. So, we've been doing this a bit this summer:






She's really into squirrels so I've been working on a squirrel rifle. Turning this:






Into:






I'm hoping to have it finished by dove season. 

Fishing has taken a back seat since I decided to share a life with a pointer.

She's just too happy with a bird in her mouth.






Ptarmigan


----------



## Moss Man (Aug 5, 2010)

My other hobby is Urban Exploration, very few people know what it is and even fewer people are interested in it, so I don't even bring it up anymore.

I used to have an interest in antique cars, but I can't afford them anymore.

Saws are great for me, I love working on them and selling them provides a small side income.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 5, 2010)

Winn R said:


> I build AK's.
> 
> About 10 years ago got involved with some other guys and Gunco resulted. I'm impressed that so many here are into the shooting sports.
> 
> I just came back from the Middle School registration of my youngest 2. They can take up a little time too!



I would be into AK's if they were legal here! I was on an SKS kick for a while but it was a poor substitute.

Pics would be good!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 5, 2010)

Moss Man said:


> I used to have an interest in antique cars, but I can't afford them anymore.


Are you interested in a '52 Packard 200 that won't break the bank?


----------



## Moss Man (Aug 5, 2010)

Guido Salvage said:


> Are you interested in a '52 Packard 200 that won't break the bank?



pm me the details. I can't commit to much right now as I am moving and funds are being diverted to that venture for the moment.


----------



## DSS (Aug 5, 2010)

I read a lot. I'm a bit of a book collecter, history and ww2. Also old bottles and a few old cameras.

Anything old, saws included.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 5, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Also old bottles and a few old cameras. Anything old, saws included.



How about approximately 525 old Coke bottles from about 185 different cities? If you guys keep this up I am bound to sell something!






If you want full ones, I have those too (these are Jeff Gordon Coke bottles).


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 5, 2010)

I come across some good old pop bottles when tearing out old fence lines. Especially along the road when they were thrown from vehicles back in the day. I keep them when I find them.

I found a cool old green one the other day. Shaped like a jar and still had a lid. it says water on one side and juice on the other. The words are formed into the glass.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 5, 2010)

Guido Salvage said:


> How about approximately 525 old Coke bottles from about 185 different cities? If you guys keep this up I am bound to sell something!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are ever in St.Albert, Alberta Canada Look up a guy named Barry Schula. He was (gotta be retired by now) a math teacher. He has Coke bottles and cans from the whole world. Thousands. He had every country possible back then so I can only imagine how many now.


----------



## wendell (Aug 5, 2010)

Guido Salvage said:


> If you want full ones, I have those too (these are Jeff Gordon Coke bottles).



I might have to buy a few of those so I can smash them and incinerate the remains in the bowels of h**l. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Adam_MA (Aug 6, 2010)

Winn R said:


> I build AK's.
> 
> About 10 years ago got involved with some other guys and Gunco resulted. I'm impressed that so many here are into the shooting sports.
> 
> I just came back from the Middle School registration of my youngest 2. They can take up a little time too!



Very cool site you've got there. There is just something about shooting AK's that makes me smile. Maybe it's the fact that they just work every time I pull the trigger, no matter what ammo is in the mag, or how long it's been since I've cleaned it.

Here's a pic of my favorite. I went the other way with this one, and changed over all the furnature to black. The bipod has spring suspension that makes this rifle a bump-fire machine while shooting from the bench off my shoulder!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 6, 2010)

I got a few AK's, Gotta pick em out of these pics. I used to collect class 3 weapons. I've posted them a few times here. Only two in these pics are class 3. I've posted the others so many times, Folks are tired of seeing them.lol


----------



## Adam_MA (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice collection! Love the FAL's and the AUG! My FAL is a great rifle to shoot. The adjustable gas system makes collecting my brass for reloading an easy task!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Aug 6, 2010)

I work on chainsaws for a living, I race chainsaws as a hobby, and dream about chainsaws when I'm not doing the prior two things.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 6, 2010)

Antique cars - 72 Olds Cutlass ragtop, 66 Jeep Comanche J-3000 pickup
Ham radio
Gardening
Woodworking
Beer consumption
Bed racing
Grandson


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 6, 2010)

Anyone else wondering WTF is this?


----------



## gallegosmike (Aug 6, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> I would be into AK's if they were legal here! I was on an SKS kick for a while but it was a poor substitute.
> 
> Pics would be good!



Well, then move to the USA! LOL


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, Saw Dr., and other enquiring folk, that there is a racing bed, Stihl-themed. Kinda like those fancy theme bikes OCC builds....pic of other racing beds as well as the full and rear view of the Stihl racing bed. Race held at the Edinburg, Va. Ole Time Festival in Sept.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 6, 2010)

*OK, I risk getting my "man card" revoked*

Here is my other hobby. My very clean Conn 642 theater organ. She will reside in my sunroom until I find a 3-manual organ with a 32 note pedalboard. (or a Hammond RT/D-100) This one is from 1969, and first generation without vacuum tubes. You need to be a hobbyist to own these now. There is virtually nobody living that can/will repair them. Catching CAD with organs is really not an option unless you have a warehouse somewhere.






......And NO, I am not [email protected]


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 6, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> Here is my other hobby. My very clean Conn 642 theater organ. She will reside in my sunroom until I find a 3-manual organ with a 32 note pedalboard. (or a Hammond RT/D-100) This one is from 1969, and first generation without vacuum tubes. You need to be a hobbyist to own these now. There is virtually nobody living that can/will repair them. Catching CAD with organs is really not an option unless you have a warehouse somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and I'm not either!!....We had an older Conn reed organ similar to that...do you have a B-3 Hammond w/ Leslie by chance?


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 6, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Well, Saw Dr., and other enquiring folk, that there is a racing bed, Stihl-themed. Kinda like those fancy theme bikes OCC builds....pic of other racing beds as well as the full and rear view of the Stihl racing bed. Race held at the Edinburg, Va. Ole Time Festival in Sept.



Would it be an insult or a compliment if I said that there is some serious redneckery going on there? Probably lots of fun though. How fast does a bed/bike go? Do they have brakes?


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 6, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> and I'm not either!!....We had an older Conn reed organ similar to that...do you have a B-3 Hammond w/ Leslie by chance?



No B-3 yet. I found one on CL not too long ago for $500 (worth about 20x that price) but I didn't get there fast enough. I have a Hammond Concorde that will be donated to our church when I get the electronics sorted on it. Right now work is very busy, so it could be a while.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 6, 2010)

Saw Dr. said:


> Would it be an insult or a compliment if I said that there is some serious redneckery going on there? Probably lots of fun though. How fast does a bed/bike go? Do they have brakes?



No insult at all, us Shenandoah Valley rednecks are the best that money can buy. Here's how the bed race works; push start (by othere) at the top of the hill, roll down unpowered, get clocked on a radar gun by town cop, best speed wins, usually 3-4 runs made, look it up on you-tube under Edinburg Bed race, my wife put up a few videos there...my beds have no brakes, some do, the winner's speed around 24 mph.


----------



## Bob Wright (Aug 6, 2010)

I own a company that makes O Scale ceilingtrains. I fab and weld them up from sq tubing. There seems to be lots of people with grampas old Lionel train. I also have a machine shop as well as my weld shop...Bob


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 6, 2010)

Bob Wright said:


> I own a company that makes O Scale ceilingtrains. I fab and weld them up from sq tubing. There seems to be lots of people with grampas old Lionel train. I also have a machine shop as well as my weld shop...Bob[/QUOTE
> 
> that's cool!...rep for ye.


----------



## Winn R (Aug 6, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> I used to collect class 3 weapons. I've posted them a few times here.



Nice collection!! And I hope you sold out the class 3's when the numbers went nuts! Those have been a bit rich for my blood but they beat the stock market hands down for investment returns.




Adam_MA said:


> Very cool site you've got there. There is just something about shooting AK's that makes me smile.
> Here's a pic of my favorite.



That's a beauty -- and bumping from the bench  I didn't know that could be done.





Zombiechopper said:


> I would be into AK's if they were legal here! I was on an SKS kick for a while but it was a poor substitute.



That's a shame. I've got a NRA sticker on the car we took to PEI last summer. There was an embarrassing moment of disbelief at the border when one of the agents suggested we be searched.

My office was in Kennesaw, Georgia. The law requires every household and every business to have a gun on the premises. For years they had the lowest crime rate in America.


----------



## JimiLL (Aug 6, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> I take it you let the weeds grow and don't mind if there are mushrooms in the cupboards....
> 
> Poppies are pretty too



Im not religious but I fully believe that it is gods plant.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 6, 2010)

]]]


Winn R said:


> Nice collection!! And I hope you sold out the class 3's when the numbers went nuts! Those have been a bit rich for my blood but they beat the stock market hands down for investment returns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, Still got all of them.








The middle one is class 3, Ruger ac-5.56


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 6, 2010)

Got more but can't post right now.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 6, 2010)

My jaw just hit the floor,:jawdrop: amazing collection of firearms!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## jeepyfz450 (Aug 6, 2010)

Im into anything outside. hunting and offroading are my favorite.


My jeep





some of my toys. the polaris is also my watercross sled.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 6, 2010)

Back with more later.


----------



## pops21 (Aug 6, 2010)

My hobbys are 
Anything chainsaws
Nitro RC's 
Skeet/trap shooting and range shooting
and online gaming

Stihl sawing one day I will own a FAL. But I'm kinda leaning towards building my own AR-10. One thing people don't realize is just how CHEAP you can build a ar-15 for. I did some price researching here a while ago. You can build a good ar-15 for around $500 and cheaper if you can catch the good deals or sales. That is crazy cheap.


----------



## wvlogger (Aug 6, 2010)

I ride atvs off road my truck and fix stuff


----------



## rbtree (Aug 6, 2010)

slowp said:


> Kayaking in the summer and skiing, both kinds, in the winter. I got a season's pass for this upcoming winter and am looking forward to skiing on the brand new part of the hill. !



White Pass finally expanded!

Havn't skied much since my knee injury 2 yrs ago. Got it fixed this winter...and have a full pass to Crystal and The Summit! Hope to get in 30-50 days, and resume ski photography. I used to make $2000-6000 a yr selling to magazines and ski areas.


----------



## OldDeadOne (Aug 6, 2010)

I play golf,view stuff with my telescope,dabble in computers,and weld and try to enjoy every minute I'm still breathing on this earth.


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 6, 2010)

You know after reading this I gotta get a hobby. The kids are grownin up fast soon it will be just wifey and I... Good God I need a hobby.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 6, 2010)

Dude you must be repped for the awesome firearms collection. UZI, thompsons and all. 

Is the big one an MG-42? Is it cl3? If so, it's worth thousands. :jawdrop:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 6, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Dude you must be repped for the awesome firearms collection. UZI, thompsons and all.
> 
> Is the big one an MG-42? Is it cl3? If so, it's worth thousands. :jawdrop:


Mg-34, It's before the 42. The other belt fed is a Browning 1919A4


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 6, 2010)

What is the BAR Safari chambered in? It's nice, very nice. I have been wanting to get me one for awhile now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 6, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> What is the BAR Safari chambered in? It's nice, very nice. I have been wanting to get me one for awhile now.


7mm mag.


----------



## wvlogger (Aug 6, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


>



i would not want to be on your bad side


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 6, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> i would not want to be on your bad side



Lol! Thats about what I was thinking. 

I know I'm headed to Arkansas if war ever breaks out over here. 

I have been drueling over those photos. I have to say I love my guns even over my saws.  Hope I don't get banned for saying that. 

I only have a few, but I might post a few pics.


----------



## wvlogger (Aug 6, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Lol! Thats about what I was thinking.
> 
> I know I'm headed to Arkansas if war ever breaks out over here.
> 
> ...



I am the same way i will die before i lose em


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 6, 2010)

This is all the pics i have, I had a bunch more on the puter, guess they got erased.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 6, 2010)

At least I know who I want guarding my saw collection....


----------



## asand1 (Aug 6, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> My first good car crash was with a '62 Studebacker pick-up. I took out a power pole in downtown Honeydew, I was 16.


Would that be just north Weott CA??


----------



## jbighump (Aug 6, 2010)

hey stihl sawing wish we lived a little closer together we could go shooting, i love ar15s,ak47s and any thing that goes bang.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 6, 2010)

This is all I have right now. 










First one is my Savage .22. Was my Grandpas.
Second one is my TC Omega muzzle loader. .50cal. Nikon 3x9
Third is my Marlin .45-70 Govt. cowboy edition with the octagon barrel.
Fourth is my Grandpas old .303 British. Killed my first deer with it.
Then my baby, Remington 7mm SAUM Sendero SF. Leupold VX-III 4.5x14.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 6, 2010)

This is my new bow. I'm also an archery freak.
Bowtech Destroyer 340. Trying to get it set up before season opens.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Other than wood cutting, I used to build alot of models, mostly cars, a few military/aircraft. I have about 50+ kits waiting to be built with about that many already built. Don't read as much as I used to ether. For hunting, primarly just deer hunt, small game, tried turkey hunting here and there. Quit fishing when I had to start buying licenses (under 16, no license in Wis.) Ride the 4-wheeler around a bit. But my main hobby now is my "nice" truck, a '90 Chevy K1500. (and some amatuer photography)











I started going to shows 5 years ago and have fixed up the truck some since then. I repainted and replaced the box, but had a shop do the cab corners, rockers, and door bottoms. Also had a 3" Rancho suspention lift put in back when I worked at a dealership. Other than a Flowmaster cat-back exhaust, K&N air filter, MSD Blaster coil and Accel cap, rotor, 8mm plug wires, the 350 TBI is still stock. A bigger cam, intake, and headers and a shift kit in the tranny as well are on the wish list.






She doesn't go anywhere from Nov. to March-April. But I do use her for work yet though.


----------



## olyeller (Aug 7, 2010)

*Guns, hunting, bikes, cigars*

Lots of gunny guys here; me too. But nothing like Stihl Sawing--you are way over the top, man. In fact, guns and hunting are what got me serious about chainsaws since I needed to cut up this old downed oak that's rock hard at our hunting camp. I also work in the motorcycle industry, which in some ways has ruined a perfectly good hobby for me--now bikes and ATVs seem like work a lot of the time, but I do get in my fair share of riding. Besides guns and reloading I also just like to spend time reading and puffing on good cigars--getting a bit lazy in my old age, I guess.

Olyeller


----------



## a_lopa (Aug 7, 2010)

Fox shooting


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Aug 7, 2010)

i'm into fishing, garden tractors, wheelin my truck, camping, motorcycles (2 KZ 1000's), chainsaws and spending time with my family. i would be into guns but the gov. says i'm not allowed any more.


----------



## MCW (Aug 7, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


>



You win. You've got a .303  

I've got a No 4 US Property Savage made one. The Japanese didn't like the .303's thats for sure


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 7, 2010)

asand1 said:


> Would that be just north Weott CA??



That would be West of Weott. You can get there from Redway, Ferndale or the Forks of the Eel.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

MCW said:


> You win. You've got a .303
> 
> I've got a No 4 US Property Savage made one. The Japanese didn't like the .303's thats for sure


Yup, I had a mk 4 one time. Wish i still had it. They have the smoothest bolt action of them all. Super well built. Thought about buying another a couple of years ago untill i seen what they are selling for. Guns have gone through the roof on prices.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 7, 2010)

I have enough old milsurps to play Beau Gest and a pile of ammo to keep heads ducking for weeks. Hey SS, not only do I have two Mk 4s, but a No5 as well.

My real hobbies, I ocean fish, play with my cameras and try to convert chaotic thoughts into something reasonable. I do hit the Rye a bit.

I also play an old video game, I kill and burn 3-4 times a week


----------



## fatjoe (Aug 7, 2010)

*Antique bottles.*




I collect old bottles.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I have enough old milsurps to play Beau Gest and a pile of ammo to keep heads ducking for weeks. Hey SS, not only do I have two Mk 4s, but a No5 as well.
> My real hobbies, I ocean fish, play with my cameras and try to convert chaotic thoughts into something reasonable. I do hit the Rye a bit.
> 
> I also play an old video game, I kill and burn 3-4 times a week


Yeah, Yeah....Rub it in.lol


----------



## Winn R (Aug 7, 2010)

I like that MG 34!!

Those are works of art.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 7, 2010)

fatjoe said:


> I collect old bottles.



I like emptying bottles.


----------



## slowp (Aug 7, 2010)

rbtree said:


> White Pass finally expanded!
> 
> Havn't skied much since my knee injury 2 yrs ago. Got it fixed this winter...and have a full pass to Crystal and The Summit! Hope to get in 30-50 days, and resume ski photography. I used to make $2000-6000 a yr selling to magazines and ski areas.



YES!! The last e-mail said the new lifts were running, and the new lodge is being built. I think it will be mostly cruising runs so us old folks can feel good.
There's video on their website of putting together the towers using a helicopter.


----------



## Fog1965 (Aug 7, 2010)

Turning wood, all forms of bowls - both "normal" and offcenter. All fashion of spindle turning, especially boxes. Enjoy making fixtures and tolling for my woodturning. These days, the woodturning is more of a job than a hobby after my job got sent to Russia. When I get off here, I have two dozen bowls waiting on me.

Building and flying radio controlled airplanes, speed ranges from 200+mph Formula 1s to 8mph Old Timers. Favorite planes are DeNight Special and LR1A (Form 1) and Buzzard Bombshell (old timer). I also do pattern and mold making for the model race planes and I really enjoy scratch building building - either with or without plans. Also enjoy working on model nitro engines, both two and four stroke versions. Don't rally care for alky FAI engines. Without nitro, one simply isn't civilized. 

Being a mainframe programmer by vocation, computers and software are also a hobby - although you really can't trust any computer that is not freon or water cooled....PCs are still toys....

Fog


----------



## isaaccarlson (Aug 7, 2010)

waitin for sept 18 to roll around....any furball inside 70 yards is in deep trouble.
Until then I'm cleaning up around the place and pulling brush.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 7, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I have enough old milsurps to play Beau Gest and a pile of ammo to keep heads ducking for weeks. Hey SS, not only do I have two Mk 4s, but a No5 as well.
> 
> My real hobbies, I ocean fish, play with my cameras and try to convert chaotic thoughts into something reasonable. I do hit the Rye a bit.
> 
> I also play an old video game, I kill and burn 3-4 times a week



I have an SMLE No.1 Mk 3... 1906 in .303, also got a crate of ammo to go with it. It also has the windage marker on the forend for the muzzle mounted grenade launcher. 

One of the most accurate rifles I own...

Gary


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 7, 2010)

The .303 I have pictured has "NO. 4 MK 2 (E) scribed on the side. And has "England" on the side also. It's hard to beat a .303 for deer hunting IMO. 

I have alot of cool stuff my PawPaw had from WWII. A ammo belt with Canteens in it, German Straight razor. And even a guidebook to WWII. The book is pretty cool. Shows all the pictures of "good Japs" if you guys know what good japs are. 

Now I'm 100% not racist, this is just something I came across one day. It's a really old coin from france or something. But the front is restamped "KKK" in big letters and has a name "Dan" and "NY" and on the date it has "08" stamped over the original coin date beside the original 19. It must be some type of KKK medallion issued to a member in 1908! It's really cool. I'll try to get a pic of it also.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice to see so much appreciation for Canadian (british) SMLE's. I've owned a few and handled a lot.The local hardware stores in the middle of nowheresville Canada all stock .303

I keep running into folks from other countries that love the rifles we used, and my favourites are from countries other than my own! (M1 Garand and Swedish Mausers)


----------



## MCW (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, I had a mk 4 one time.



Yeah sorry I meant Mk 4, not No 4.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 7, 2010)

One of my old beaters, Mosin Nagant M91, it's been there, done that. From the armoury stamps, it changed hands a few times before it came to me.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> I have an SMLE No.1 Mk 3... 1906 in .303, also got a crate of ammo to go with it. It also has the windage marker on the forend for the muzzle mounted grenade launcher.
> 
> One of the most accurate rifles I own...
> 
> Gary


Sweet gun and a crate of ammo to boot. That 303 ammo is probably expesive now. The 303's are the best bolt actions to me.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2010)

What a question. Do I have any other hobbies?:help: Obviously, chainsaws are at the top of the list for the last few years, but there have been many more. Here are a few.


Custom computers, water-cooling etc.
Moddifying most vehicles I've ever owned.
Photography/Weddings
Guns
Yamaha Banshee, dune racer


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Sweet gun and a crate of ammo to boot. That 303 ammo is probably expesive now. The 303's are the best bolt actions to me.



The actions are so smooth. They arent the very strongest made, but are very smooth. The lockup is the weak point in them. Just have to watch loading them and not get em too hot.:angry2:

The flip up sights are remarkably accurate foe such old rifles. They are very well built and can make a great hunting rifle for anyone. The recoil is very tolerable, even for a youngun. I popped my first WT with it when I was 11 yrs old. I still take it out in the brush when I'm not carrying my 45-70. I love my 45-70 and the marble open sights are hard to beat. It had ballistics identical to my muzzleloader only I can pop it off ten times fast.:hmm3grin2orange: Only difference is I'm loading 350 gr hornady hollows in the 45-70 and 250gr hornady hollows in the 50cal omega. Both going around 1700fps.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> The actions are so smooth. They arent the very strongest made, but are very smooth. The lockup is the weak point in them. Just have to watch loading them and not get em too hot.:angry2:
> 
> The flip up sights are remarkably accurate foe such old rifles. They are very well built and can make a great hunting rifle for anyone. The recoil is very tolerable, even for a youngun. I popped my first WT with it when I was 11 yrs old. I still take it out in the brush when I'm not carrying my 45-70. I love my 45-70 and the marble open sights are hard to beat. It had ballistics identical to my muzzleloader only I can pop it off ten times fast.:hmm3grin2orange: Only difference is I'm loading 350 gr hornady hollows in the 45-70 and 250gr hornady hollows in the 50cal omega. Both going around 1700fps.


You guys are makin me want another one now. My wife will kill me if i bring another gun home though.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 7, 2010)

EDIT: repost.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You guys are makin me want another one now. My wife will kill me if i bring another gun home though.



Grab ya one up man. Theyre pretty cheap around here usually. Surely she would'nt mind one more after the hundreds you have now.:hmm3grin2orange:

But you can't have mine though.

I see them for a couple hundred bucks here and there.

My next one is a BAR like the one you have or an AR-15 colt target rifle. I could have traded my 7mm remmy for a brand new colt accurized AR with the big bull barrel. I bout did it but held back. I must have one. I enjoy shooting AR's they're accurate as heck. I shot a Rock River AR the other day that was very nice. The guy we're working for had it out on his 4-wheeler.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Grab ya one up man. Theyre pretty cheap around here usually.
> 
> But you can't have mine though.
> 
> ...


Yep, The ar's are a nice shooter. I have an Colt ar-15A2 a Colt AR-15 A1, Two Colt M-16A1's One rifle and one carbine.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 7, 2010)

I used to be heavy into guns and such. Shot many of pounds of powder thru the ol' TC Omega. Built a custom 22 bench gun that would shoot 5 shots in under .250 at 50 yards, consistently. Not to mention I have shot lots and lots of clay pigeons. 

But I have always had an obsession with motorized things. Saws just give me a motor to tinker with, and in turn I get to heat the house in the winter. Not to mention saws are a lot cheaper than guns, well at least bench guns. I have thinned the gun herd down a bunch. Heck, i think I only own 12 or 13 now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I used to be heavy into guns and such. Shot many of pounds of powder thru the ol' TC Omega. Built a custom 22 bench gun that would shoot 5 shots in under .250 at 50 yards, consistently. Not to mention I have shot lots and lots of clay pigeons.
> 
> But I have always had an obsession with motorized things. Saws just give me a motor to tinker with, and in turn I get to heat the house in the winter. Not to mention saws are a lot cheaper than guns, well at least bench guns. I have thinned the gun herd down a bunch. Heck, i think I only own 12 or 13 now.


Well shoot.....That just ain't enough.lol


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 7, 2010)

I know if I had all the guns I wanted, I would'nt have room for a quarter of thm.:hmm3grin2orange:

I really want a S&W performance center 357 8-shot revolver. One of these babies right here:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

That's a hoss of a revolver. Never seen an eight shot before.


----------



## Banacanin (Aug 7, 2010)

I like to make all kinds of crap everything from beer and barbecue to candles and cracklins. God willing, this fall I will be making a couple hundred liters of cider.


----------



## jimdad07 (Aug 7, 2010)

Garden for food, hunting for food, fishing for food, and begging my wife to cook me food. I also love chainsaw milling and woodworking, sometimes it helps me buy food.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 7, 2010)

jimdad07 said:


> Garden for food, hunting for food, fishing for food, and begging my wife to cook me food. I also love chainsaw milling and woodworking, sometimes it helps me buy food.


I bet milling would be really fun to do. Like to try it one day. Might have to mill oaks instead if burning them for firewood.lol


----------



## weimedog (Aug 7, 2010)

Watching the kids grow and do their crazy sports. (Ours is Number 1, a starting player for the Cornell Woman's Varsity Polo Team 2010 vs. Uconn) One more year for her! 







The Youngest Rows for the University of Buffalo, they were conference champions this year and they are a NCAA Division 1 team. (She won Novice of the year and their inter squad "Brash B's" "erg" competition..the first time a freshman has ever won that)






Dirt Bikes..have been involved from racing to trail riding since 1972
















My Last race...at 45 yrs old.


----------



## Winn R (Aug 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Sweet gun and a crate of ammo to boot. That 303 ammo is probably expensive now. The 303's are the best bolt actions to me.



There's a conversion now of the bren gun, semi, to 7.62x54 which is less than $.20 a round now.

It's an easy conversion because the .303 mags and the bolt handle it without change.

The Brit guns are great.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 8, 2010)

Winn R said:


> There's a conversion now of the bren gun, semi, to 7.62x54 which is less than $.20 a round now.
> 
> It's an easy conversion because the .303 mags and the bolt handle it without change.
> 
> The Brit guns are great.



7.62x54 and .303 have the same case head dia.? I was always under the impression that the .303 had an odd case head dia..


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 8, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> 7.62x54 and .303 have the same case head dia.? I was always under the impression that the .303 had an odd case head dia..



That sounded fishy to me too so I just went and checked. Not exact but very very close. Never woulda thunk it. Now I want a Lee Enfield converted to 54R... just a reamer run in ought to do it


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 8, 2010)

Everything British is odd. The 303 is longer, need to set the barrel back.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 8, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> That sounded fishy to me too so I just went and checked. Not exact but very very close. Never woulda thunk it. Now I want a Lee Enfield converted to 54R... just a reamer run in ought to do it



Yea it is very close. 

There is a few oddballs here and there. Theres a few that interchange alot though. Most people know that a 260, 243, 7mm-08 are all the 308 case with different neck sizes. Theres a few others too, maybe 22-250 and 35remington, 257 roberts? I know the case head on a 22-250 is the same as the 308.

30-06 has alot of offspring too. 25-06, 270, 280, 35 whelen, 6.5-06, and some others.

The 308 and 30-06 remain two of the best chambering ever made IMO, and have been the foundation for many other great rounds.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 8, 2010)

The 7.62X54R is no slouch, it exceded the 30.06 as loaded for the Garand. It used to be very cheap, the last I bought was 4 years ago, two 440 rounds cans delivered to the door was $90.00. There is a huge varience in quality, the Russian is the best. I had some brass cased stuff, very poor, case failures, buldged necks, can't remember who made it. The Chech ammo is hot, very hot, I only shoot it out of a Finn M-39.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 8, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> The 7.62X54R is no slouch, it exceded the 30.06 as loaded for the Garand. It used to be very cheap, the last I bought was 4 years ago, two 440 rounds cans delivered to the door was $90.00. There is a huge varience in quality, the Russian is the best. I had some brass cased stuff, very poor, case failures, buldged necks, can't remember who made it. The Chech ammo is hot, very hot, I only shoot it out of a Finn M-39.



Yea, and alot of people around here think a .308 is inferior to a 30-06 too.

They don't know that when loaded with a 150 or 165gr bullet, that a .308 can actually pass a '06 in speed. And it's not until you get up to 180gr or higher that the extra case capacity of the '06 takes effect and beats the .308 out. The shorter case, for one, makes a 308 inherently more accurate than an '06 also. 

Against what alot of people think, a .308 is a wicked little sucker, and a deer hunters dream.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 8, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> The 7.62X54R is no slouch, it exceded the 30.06 as loaded for the Garand. It used to be very cheap, the last I bought was 4 years ago, two 440 rounds cans delivered to the door was $90.00. There is a huge varience in quality, the Russian is the best. I had some brass cased stuff, very poor, case failures, buldged necks, can't remember who made it. The Chech ammo is hot, very hot, I only shoot it out of a Finn M-39.



The czech laquered case stuff made my 44 buck like a muther. Did not like it. 10" groups too. Kinda soured me on Russian rifles. I have always wanted a precision bolt gun in 54R. I just like the cartridge but russian Mosins are iffy. I should look for a nice Finn one.

For me the Cadillac of milsurp rifles has always been Swede Mausers. They shoot tight. Had a straight pull Swiss Schmidt Rubin for a while that shot very accurately as well. No 4's and Garands have the best sights though. I sold most of my Garands and kept two with lockbar rears and slit gas cylinders. One of those is in parts awaiting a rebuild right now.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, some Mosins are iffy, the 91/30s saw heavy use, the arsenals did a spotty job preparing for NATO starting WW3. Look for counterbored muzzles, avoid them. Most will print a 4 inch circle at 100 Arshins. The Finn rifles are way better.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 8, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> The czech laquered case stuff made my 44 buck like a muther. Did not like it. 10" groups too. Kinda soured me on Russian rifles. I have always wanted a precision bolt gun in 54R. I just like the cartridge but russian Mosins are iffy. I should look for a nice Finn one.
> 
> *For me the Cadillac of milsurp rifles has always been Swede Mausers*. They shoot tight. Had a straight pull Swiss Schmidt Rubin for a while that shot very accurately as well. No 4's and Garands have the best sights though. I sold most of my Garands and kept two with lockbar rears and slit gas cylinders. One of those is in parts awaiting a rebuild right now.





I used to have a hunting rifle in 6.5x55. It was a limited production remington. I paid 150 bucks for it used when I was 16. Then got into the magnum craze and sold it a few years later. I hear it's pretty rare now. I would love to have it back.

The 6.5x55 was an awesome deer caliber too. It's almost perfect for WT around here. I hope to find anothere one day.

Mauser actions, especially the '98 mauser, we're some of the best actions ever made IMO.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 8, 2010)

*I've got too dang many hobbies...*

Aside from tinkering with old chainsaws and firewood cutting....I blow what little non work/family/home 'free time' and 'spare money' (ha!) doing all kinds of things.

1)I am a certified (certifiable) Binderhead. That's an enthusiast for all things International Harvester. For me that mostly involves old IHC Scouts, pickups, and parts (and parts vehicles) for them. Can't get enough IHC. Also into their farm equipment (of course), but don't have my own yet (only run other's IHC farm iron at this time). Keeping an eye out for an IHC fridge (beer fridge of course). Trying to get RandyMac to rejoin the IHC fold too...without success *so far*...

2)Been into shooting, reloading, and hunting forever. Since I've had 'real jobs' and real responsibilities.......................................well I haven't done much of that at all. Bought most of my firearms when I was making poop wages. Didn't have the 'obligations' then. Mostly into Big Bore Revolvers. *Love* my Ruger Super Redhawk (saw there's somebody else here with one...........power Brother!) 

Handloaded *thousands* of rounds for that smokewagon. For hunting I handload a 300gr Hornady JHP over a buncha H110. Goes 1300fps outa the 7.5" SRH, and I've put three shot groops in four inches at 100yds off sandbags with a 2X scope with it. The scope only goes on for load developement on the bags though. Never carry that weapon scoped. I can shoot it far better in the field with the irons. You'd be amazed what kind of shooting you can do with a big wheelgun at long range with some practice. I used to shoot four days a week. Wish I could shoot it that well now. I also love my muzzle-loaders (used to go to black powder get-togethers........called "Rendezvous"). Used to go to a big one in Crescent City. That's how I was introduced to the Samoa Cookhouse...

3)I tinker with RC planes and cars. Realy dig the older model engines. Got a bunch of old Fox engines that I run. Also race nitro and gasoline powered (1/5th scale) RC cars off road. I've found that this gives me the 'speed fix' I need without putting my body in danger of not making it to work on Monday. Gave up the street bikes, dirt bikes, and muscle cars...

4)Also do a bit of the HomeBrewing. Only done a couple of batches so far, but have had a grand time and good success. Hope to have something good bottled up for the 2011 PNW GTG...



Vibes said:


> That being said, in they're day, I could run circles around those flexible flyers with either of my RD 250'S / 350'S. 2 strokes rule man.



Two strokes do rule. Had some fun on a buddy's grey-market RZ500V4 a while ago. That was a hoot. An H1 or H2 Kawi tripple would give most RD's fits from stoplight to stoplight and on the highway. They were also 'flexi flyers' on the corners however.....and I *have* seen a couple of wicked drag RD's...:monkey:



stihl sawing said:


> I got a few AK's, Gotta pick em out of these pics. I used to collect class 3 weapons. I've posted them a few times here. Only two in these pics are class 3. I've posted the others so many times, Folks are tired of seeing them.lol





stihl sawing said:


> Nope, Still got all of them.





stihl sawing said:


> Got more but can't post right now.



Nice collection SS. I realy dig the FAL, AR18, FNC, M14A1/E2, S&W76, BM59, 1903Springfield, 1903A3Springfield, 1917Enfield, and of course the 1919A4 and the M1A1 Thompson. Is that a CZ ZB26 or a BrEn gun? *Really* cool either way...:yourock:


Ever do the 'rental gun' thing at MG shoots? I ran an STG58, an MG34, and an MG42 (on a Lafette mount) at an MG shoot in Grants Pass, OR a few years ago. Maybe I rented from you. That was a real kick. I understand that shoot is now defunct............dead under unhappy circumstances...




RandyMac said:


> I have enough old milsurps to play Beau Gest and a pile of ammo to keep heads ducking for weeks. Hey SS, not only do I have two Mk 4s, but a No5 as well.
> 
> My real hobbies, I ocean fish, play with my cameras and try to convert chaotic thoughts into something reasonable. I do hit the Rye a bit.
> 
> I also play an old video game, I kill and burn 3-4 times a week



You have a Jungle Carbine? Cool. I have a few No1 MK3 SMLE's, and one Savage Mfg US Property stamped No4 MK1. Ditto on the Rye and the see-garrs...



MCW said:


> Yeah sorry I meant Mk 4, not No 4.



Are you sure it wasn't a No4 Mk1? The No4 Mk4 was the sniper version...



weimedog said:


> Dirt Bikes..have been involved from racing to trail riding since 1972
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Glad to see you came out on top in your last race. Good job! Show them youngsters what's what. Those VOR's are cool. Nice KTM too.....1981 495MXC? I used to trail ride and race hare scrambles and a little MX, mostly during high school. I sold my last dirt bike (1990 ATK 406 Cross Country) after I banged up my knee pretty good in the 2002 Hollister Hare Scramble. Decided that being able to go to work and support the family was a priority. A friend just recently gave me a basket case 1975 Yamaha MX400. I'll get that running someday and fart around with it....



Zombiechopper said:


> Well, I have two little girls that take up most of my time (and thats a good thing!)
> 
> I'm into M1 Garands and other WWII rifles. I am building a new match Garand if I ever get time to work on it. Have owned over a dozen. I reload for the old fellers too.
> 
> I sold most of my Garands and kept two with lockbar rears and slit gas cylinders. One of those is in parts awaiting a rebuild right now.



I love them Garands. I've been yearing for an IHC Garand for quite a while (since I'm also a Binderhead). Should have bought one before the prices went nuts, (and the DCM/CMP ran out of IHC's...). I have two beautiful little girls that take most of my time as well..........................and I'm also having yard rodent trouble. Seems to be a common thing here....




RandyMac said:


> Yeah, some Mosins are iffy, the 91/30s saw heavy use, the arsenals did a spotty job preparing for NATO starting WW3. Look for counterbored muzzles, avoid them. Most will print a 4 inch circle at 100 Arshins. The Finn rifles are way better.



Some of the 91s and 39s that Big-5 Sporting Goods was selling for fifty bucks in the '90s were *really* whipped. When I was working at an outdoor range at that time I saw a few that would fire when the bolt was closed. Still had the store tags on the trigger guards...


----------



## MCW (Aug 8, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> You have a Jungle Carbine? Cool. I have a few No1 MK3 SMLE's, and one Savage Mfg US Property stamped No4 MK1. Ditto on the Rye and the see-garrs...



My old man has a Jungle Carbine.



Eccentric said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a No4 Mk1? The No4 Mk4 was the sniper version...



Yeah you're right. I got a tad confused between the Mk's and No's


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 8, 2010)

MCW said:


> My old man has a Jungle Carbine.



Always glad to hear of another grand piece of shooting iron still in good hands............and not going to the furnace. I have a friend near here that has one too. He's sadly close to passing on, but that Jungle Carbine will end up with his son or grandson. All three are great men, including the youngster.





> Yeah you're right. I got a tad confused between the Mk's and No's



That happens all the time. The Brit method of model/type/variant sequencing confuses everybody at one time or another. Drives collectors crazy....:agree2:


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 8, 2010)

The No 5 Jungle Carbine I gave to my wife, it knocked the snot outta me, really painfull, MyAnnie can shoot that little bastard all day. She loves it so much, she got a tattoo on her shoulder and a 38/200 Webley "to go with" like it was shoes and a handbag. 
I have some South African MkV Frangible 303 cordite, nasty stuff. It came in a big splintery crate, packed in bandoliers, nice and shiney, it goes bang every time.


----------



## MCW (Aug 8, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Always glad to hear of another grand piece of shooting iron still in good hands............and not going to the furnace. I have a friend near here that has one too. He's sadly close to passing on, but that Jungle Carbine will end up with his son or grandson. All three are great men, including the youngster.



Yeah dad's Jungle Carbine has the flip up peep then the standard ramped "v" site. Shoots a bit high with the non adjustable peep but I don't think the Japs would have noticed 30 yards away in the jungle  Although now a collectable they are/were a very popular pig/deer rifle in thick scrub.
What was $400 5 years ago will fetch over $1000 now for a rifle in excellent condition.



Eccentric said:


> That happens all the time. The Brit method of model/type/variant sequencing confuses everybody at one time or another. Drives collectors crazy....:agree2:



I used to know them off by heart but have forgotten most of them. A mate of mine who was in the Australian SAS is a walking encyclopedia on basically any .303 variant you'd care to mention. A number of mint old .303 examples came back with some of the Aussie SAS guys (legally) from Afghanistan when they were over there.


----------



## ross_scott (Aug 8, 2010)

I reload my own ammo due to the price of factory ammo here in NZ also reloading allows me to go to the range more often and punch holes in paper. Which reminds me I need to update my sig and include my marlin XL7 in 25-06, I also hunt and fish, and mess around on the PS3, I also do small computer repairs for freinds and I also do computer builds when I have to.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 8, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Nice collection SS. I realy dig the FAL, AR18, FNC, M14A1/E2, S&W76, BM59, 1903Springfield, 1903A3Springfield, 1917Enfield, and of course the 1919A4 and the M1A1 Thompson. Is that a CZ ZB26 or a BrEn gun? *Really* cool either way...:yourock:
> 
> 
> Ever do the 'rental gun' thing at MG shoots? I ran an STG58, an MG34, and an MG42 (on a Lafette mount) at an MG shoot in Grants Pass, OR a few years ago. Maybe I rented from you. That was a real kick. I understand that shoot is now defunct............dead under unhappy circumstances...
> ...


That is a japenese type 99, I have two barrels for it. The original 7.7 and one chambered for 308 that i shoot mostly.

We used to have shoots all the time, Been to a bunch of them but never rented any out. We all just let each other shoot ours. Got to shoot and see a lot of different guns back then.


----------



## weimedog (Aug 8, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Those VOR's are cool. Nice KTM too.....1981 495MXC? I used to trail ride and race hare scrambles and a little MX, mostly during high school. I sold my last dirt bike (1990 ATK 406 Cross Country) after I banged up my knee pretty good in the 2002 Hollister Hare Scramble. Decided that being able to go to work and support the family was a priority. A friend just recently gave me a basket case 1975 Yamaha MX400. I'll get that running someday and fart around with it...




Actually the KTM is a 1979 420 MC80, the bikes I raced when I turned expert way back when, so lots of memories attached. Keep that Yamaha! There are classes for those oldies where that Yamaha can thrive! I still have the Bike I ran back in those AHMRA series races, it have been thrashed by 5 kids over the last 9 years but still runs, a 1982 Husqvarna XC-430 with a Steve Sage built suspension. 

I did the gun, hunting, and reloading thing when I was out west. Most went away in a divorce and I never really wanted to revisit that part of life.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 8, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Yea, and alot of people around here think a .308 is inferior to a 30-06 too.
> 
> They don't know that when loaded with a 150 or 165gr bullet, that a .308 can actually pass a '06 in speed. And it's not until you get up to 180gr or higher that the extra case capacity of the '06 takes effect and beats the .308 out. The shorter case, for one, makes a 308 inherently more accurate than an '06 also.
> 
> Against what alot of people think, a .308 is a wicked little sucker, and a deer hunters dream.



I have both. A Savage 110 30.06, that was a K-mart special for my Christmas when I was 13, and a Savage 10 in 308. My 110 has been pillar bedded in a synthetic stock, and the trigger set to 2lbs, wearing a Bushnell 3200 3x9 scope. It will CONSISTENTLY shoot 1/2" 3 shot cloverleafs at 100 yards with FACTORY 180gr ammo. Its a tack driver. The 308, I have only shot it enough to sight it in for my little brother to hunt with. I need to spend some time and do the trigger up and bed it. I have grown to love the Savage Arms rifles. They are robust, with no frills, and no bells and whistles, but every single one I have owned/fired have produced phenomenal groups for bone stock guns, and with very few mods, can be made into absolute tack drivers.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to play tennis but bummed up my leg, doctor said to switch over to golf, so I play it once in a while. I also occasionally ride my motorcycle, not as much as i used to, I have a small, fairly inexpensive gun collection, I have a 45 chainsaw collection, also inexpensive. Once or twice a year I cruise around in my 85 Corvette, I also take in flea markets every other week and attend all the festivals around here. They have an antique tractor show in Elnora Indiana that has several old chainsaws featured in it, so I go there every year. I go to the Covered Bridge Festival every fall and mainly take in the food court goodies. Wife says I have too many hobbies, but what does she know!

I almost forgot: I like to go to the drag races; just went to one last night!
I plan to attend the Frog Follies car show in Evansville, been going every year..


----------



## MadMax5578 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, well. I used to play the guitar a whole bunch. Mostly blues stuff and bluegrass based stuff. Chainsaw's has pretty much became my biggest hobby between work and my girlfriend. I'm also into mico-brewed beer and good whiskey and bass fishing too. Anything outdoors too.


----------



## sloch24 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Two of my hobbies*

I don't have enough time to spend with either one of them, but this is what I do for fun..


----------



## Winn R (Aug 8, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> That sounded fishy to me too so I just went and checked. Not exact but very very close. Never woulda thunk it. Now I want a Lee Enfield converted to 54R... just a reamer run in ought to do it



There are some tweeks involved 

The Mk1 barrel can be rechambered.

Some of the firing pins don't protrude enough to ignite the primer and need a little length from the bolt face forward. And :blush: the bren bolt face does need to get a little bigger.

Every now and again the old cut up Bren receivers can be found. I've not seen but have heard of jigs for rewelding these. I don't think it would be a difficult job.

Edit: the .303 is a .311 bore and the 7.62x54 is a .308. But it seems to me to not make a big difference.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 8, 2010)

Winn R said:


> There are some tweeks involved
> 
> The Mk1 barrel can be rechambered.
> 
> ...



7.62x54R bores are anywhere from .308 to .315 that I have measured which is one of the biggest problems with Russian rifles.


----------



## mrgoodkat (Aug 8, 2010)

i love handgun shooting. i currently only own two : Smith&Wesson M&P9 and a Walther P99AS. im currently saving for an Ed Brown Kobra Gov. model.


----------



## NUTNDUN (Aug 8, 2010)

I fix and restore antique garden tractors, also have a website about it but won't post the link as apparently that is against the rules even though I don't sell anything LOL.

I also used to fly giant scale r/c 3d planes. I loved it but with three kids it is an expensive hobby but once the kids are older I will be back in to it.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 8, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> That is a japenese type 99, I have two barrels for it. The original 7.7 and one chambered for 308 that i shoot mostly.
> 
> We used to have shoots all the time, Been to a bunch of them but never rented any out. We all just let each other shoot ours. Got to shoot and see a lot of different guns back then.



Ah yes. The finned barrel should have clued me into that. Neat weapons. The best thing they had going at the time. There's a scrap/surplus dealer here who has many different weapons hanging from the rafters of the 'indoor' portion of his opperation. He says, "once they go up.....they never go back down". He's a little weird. Amoung all the Arisakas, old .22's, a Nobel 12-gauge autoloader (I surprised him when I knew what it was at age 16), and other unremarkable stuff...........there's a Jap Type 99 hanging up above the register. Has no magazine, and was obviously involved in some sort of fire. Somebody probably had it stashed in an attic or barn when the structure burned to the ground. Totaly unsaveable, but impossible to miss nonetheless...



weimedog said:


> Actually the KTM is a 1979 420 MC80, the bikes I raced when I turned expert way back when, so lots of memories attached. Keep that Yamaha! There are classes for those oldies where that Yamaha can thrive! I still have the Bike I ran back in those AHMRA series races, it have been thrashed by 5 kids over the last 9 years but still runs, a 1982 Husqvarna XC-430 with a Steve Sage built suspension.
> 
> I did the gun, hunting, and reloading thing when I was out west. Most went away in a divorce and I never really wanted to revisit that part of life.



Cool! I love those old KTM's. I passed up an '81 495 about 13 years ago for $500. Should have bought it. Wicked fast. Never rode a 420. LOVE those old pre-Cagiva "real" Huskies. Had a 1980 250OR for a while. Always wanted an '82 430 like yours. A real a hole sold a 1983 500CR out from under me a while ago. Actualy it was an '86 510 four stroke frame with the '83 500 two stroke engine in it. Also included the wasted 510 engine as well as the rest of the '83 bike that gave up its engine. Would have put the 500 back in its propper home and rebuilt the 510. Wish I'd gotten those bikes.

As to my Yamaha, I thought it was kind of a bum year for vintage MX racing, since it's not a 1974 dual-shock bike (1975 was the first year of the mono-shock Yamaha MX's), and therefore has to run with the 1975-1983ish 'post vintage' AC single shock drum brake bikes such as the later Maicos, CR480s, and YZ465s. I'm not vintage racing savvy by any means however, and don't have any clue at all what the class restrictions are for HS and H&H races. Maybe you can shed some light on this for me. It'll be some time before I get it going anyway. Gotta chase down a stock airbox, and a 36 or 38mm Mikuni round slide for it. I'd also like to scare up an original tank for it as it has a very tired plastic aftermarket tank at the moment. There's other things it needs that I can't remember right now. Gotta rebuild the saddle too, and the shock and forks will need help...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 8, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> 7.62x54R bores are anywhere from .308 to .315 that I have measured which is one of the biggest problems with Russian rifles.



You're right on that homes!



> I have both. A Savage 110 30.06, that was a K-mart special for my Christmas when I was 13, and a Savage 10 in 308. My 110 has been pillar bedded in a synthetic stock, and the trigger set to 2lbs, wearing a Bushnell 3200 3x9 scope. It will CONSISTENTLY shoot 1/2" 3 shot cloverleafs at 100 yards with FACTORY 180gr ammo. Its a tack driver. The 308, I have only shot it enough to sight it in for my little brother to hunt with. I need to spend some time and do the trigger up and bed it. I have grown to love the Savage Arms rifles. They are robust, with no frills, and no bells and whistles, but every single one I have owned/fired have produced phenomenal groups for bone stock guns, and with very few mods, can be made into absolute tack drivers.



I argue with people on the firing line forums all the time about this.

Wiggles you are right on cue with my opinion on savage rifles. Those have came a long way from the early nineties. Savage accutriggers are the best factory triggers I've ever pulled. The barrels are match grade, floated. They have gone up in price some too, but are still very cheap for what you're getting. 

Give that 308 some touch-ups, and I bet she'll leave a ragged hole at 100 paces for ya.


----------



## landyboy (Aug 8, 2010)

Loads of things:
Doing things with my kids is a biggie: mountain biking, kayaking and shooting clays.
Like my rimfires for small game: .22 finnfire;rem597;cz hmr.

.223 for foxing and long range critters. Reloading.

Motorcycling.

Just started getting into kite surfing.

4x4 off roading which i combine with shooting and getting to remote fishing spots.

Dont know how i have time for work.


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 9, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> You know after reading this I gotta get a hobby. The kids are grownin up fast soon it will be just wifey and I... Good God I need a hobby.



Hey wait up I am a member of a rifle club and go quite often. So I do have an hobbie interest. But now after all these big gun post I kinda got caliber envy or even insecurity of my tiny weeine .22s. The local big bore range may get a visit soon.
I wanna if can get it approved go back to hang gliding kinda miss that but its hard to say see ya honey & billys off for the day or weekend. Perhaps in few years eh.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 9, 2010)

NUTNDUN said:


> I fix and restore antique garden tractors, also have a website about it but won't post the link as apparently that is against the rules even though I don't sell anything LOL.
> 
> I also used to fly giant scale r/c 3d planes. I loved it but with three kids it is an expensive hobby but once the kids are older I will be back in to it.




PM me with your link, old garden tractors I like!


----------



## Adam_MA (Aug 9, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I have grown to love the Savage Arms rifles. They are robust, with no frills, and no bells and whistles, but every single one I have owned/fired have produced phenomenal groups for bone stock guns, and with very few mods, can be made into absolute tack drivers.



I completely agree! I own 2 Savage rifles, my hunting rifle is a 110 in .308 wearing a Bushnell scope. Like yours, clover leafs at 100yds happen consistantly if I do my part. My other Savage rifle is in 17HMR. Synthetic stoc, stainless steel, bull barrel, and wearing powerful optics. You want to talk about tack driver? After 5 shots of that rifle you really start to get bored it's so accurate. To keep my interest going, I started putting 12ga shotgun shells in the target holder and shooting the primers at 100yds. It makes for a nice reactive target. I use spent shells too, and I have one that I put 4 shots all through the primer. It's a nice gun to shoot!


----------



## MCW (Aug 9, 2010)

Adam_MA said:


> I use spent shells too, and I have one that I put 4 shots all through the primer. It's a nice gun to shoot!



Yeah I've done that too. The first one hits it so I send the next 4 shots 20 yards left then say the whole lot went through the primer hole!

Heh heh. Only kidding. My brother has an Anschutz .17 HMR and it's deadly accurate


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 9, 2010)

On Any Sunday (or any day of the week really )

http://contour.com/node%2F102229


----------



## Adam_MA (Aug 9, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> On Any Sunday (or any day of the week really )
> 
> http://contour.com/node%2F102229



Very cool! I looked at some of the other videos, and I gotta say, the "1st ride with seth" one is by FAR my favorite!! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 9, 2010)

Adam_MA said:


> the "1st ride with seth" one is by FAR my favorite!! :biggrinbounce2:


Think I should send it into America's Funniest Home Videos ?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 9, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> Think I should send it into America's Funniest Home Videos ?


LOL, Yup, They would probably play it.


----------



## Adam_MA (Aug 9, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> Think I should send it into America's Funniest Home Videos ?



Oh yeah! That'd be good!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 9, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> On Any Sunday (or any day of the week really )
> 
> http://contour.com/node%2F102229



Looks like fun..I used to dirt bike a few years ago but sold all my dirt bikes now only have one street bike. Not as much fun on the street but just as dangerous.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 9, 2010)

Adam_MA said:


> I completely agree! I own 2 Savage rifles, my hunting rifle is a 110 in .308 wearing a Bushnell scope. Like yours, clover leafs at 100yds happen consistantly if I do my part. My other Savage rifle is in 17HMR. Synthetic stoc, stainless steel, bull barrel, and wearing powerful optics. You want to talk about tack driver? After 5 shots of that rifle you really start to get bored it's so accurate. To keep my interest going, I started putting 12ga shotgun shells in the target holder and shooting the primers at 100yds. It makes for a nice reactive target. I use spent shells too, and I have one that I put 4 shots all through the primer. It's a nice gun to shoot!


 It's interesting to note that Savage bought Steven's. The Classic Steven's Favorite, still made today.
I once had a chance to buy a Savage Feather Weight, the same gun that the Mad Trapper of Rat River used to take out two Mounties, but the guy refused to sell it to me because he thought I was a murderer when the owner of the woodlot I was working in got killed by a bomb in the mail. Go figure.

Other than saws, I enjoy metal detecting and buying and selling books and literature about the North.
John


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 9, 2010)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Not as much fun on the street but _more_ dangerous _due to the many idiots out there_.



Fixed. 

I don't ride street for that reason. If I woke up dead because some idiot talking on a cell phone took me out, I'd be really pissed. If I stuff a tree/rock and get dead, it's my fault. I can live with that.


----------



## kemo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hobbies: anything R/C... and brewing beer.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 9, 2010)

*some of mine............*

splitting wood
working on saws
Yamaha YZF 750s
off roading
toyota 4x4 trucks
hunting
shooting
reloading
computers
welding

looking for Colt Anacondas in 45 Long Colt.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 9, 2010)

fishercat said:


> spitting wood
> working on saws
> Yamaha YZF 750s
> off roading
> ...


 I always wanted an Anaconda 44 Mag. to go with my 357 King Cobra..should have bought one when prices were much cheaper, now it's way out of my price range.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 9, 2010)

fishercat said:


> spitting wood


You got a picture of that?????? :monkey:


----------



## 034avsuper (Aug 9, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## cpr (Aug 9, 2010)

Tractor pulling announcer.

Deckerville TTPA last Friday

Ryan Schian In A Pickle IH 856 8000 Diesel Pro Stock





Ed Odoefer Coyote Ugly Oliver 88/Chevy 5500 V8 Hot Rod




Greg Harmon Case IH 7240 Super Farm




Jacob Shephard Alcohol Abuse Shephard & Jostock wedge frame/Stauffer hemi 6200 Modified




Joe Serdenkovski Ford F-350/Woodruff 12v Cummins 8000 2.8 Diesel Truck


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 9, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> It's interesting to note that Savage bought Steven's. The Classic Steven's Favorite, still made today.
> I once had a chance to buy a Savage Feather Weight, the same gun that the Mad Trapper of Rat River used to take out two Mounties, but the guy refused to sell it to me because he thought I was a murderer when the owner of the woodlot I was working in got killed by a bomb in the mail. Go figure.
> 
> Other than saws, I enjoy metal detecting and buying and selling books and literature about the North.
> John



Savage also recently bought Bowtech. 

They're worse than Husqvarna, buying up all these other companies.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 9, 2010)

*roflmao*



Guido Salvage said:


> You got a picture of that?????? :monkey:



Ill see if I have one.too funny.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 9, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> I have grown to love the Savage Arms rifles. They are robust, with no frills, and no bells and whistles, but every single one I have owned/fired have produced phenomenal groups for bone stock guns, and with very few mods, can be made into absolute tack drivers.



I would have to agree with you as well. I have a single-shot Savage MK1 .22 youth model. Dad bought it new for me when I was taking hunters ed. He wanted me to learn on a single shot, and we didn't have one. And its accurate with just iron sights.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 9, 2010)

I tell you another nice looking rifle you don't see alot is a ruger no.1 single shot.

They have the falling block action. This one is a 45-70. The accuracy of these rifles is hard to beat. I think they go for close to a grand though. Another one on my wish list.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 9, 2010)

*those are sweet.*



Anthony_Va. said:


> I tell you another nice looking rifle you don't see alot is a ruger no.1 single shot.
> 
> They have the falling block action. This one is a 45-70. The accuracy of these rifles is hard to beat. I think they go for close to a grand though. Another one on my wish list.



I always wanted one in a heavy barrelled .224 caliber.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 9, 2010)

*tell me about it.*



a. palmer jr. said:


> I always wanted an Anaconda 44 Mag. to go with my 357 King Cobra..should have bought one when prices were much cheaper, now it's way out of my price range.



I bought my first one new in 1994.I paid 499 for it.I doubt that is ever gonna happen again.Lucky for you the 44 mags are cheaper than the 45 LCs.

I wish I bought a King Cobra too.those are nice.Hard to beat the actions on a Colt double action.

Troopers are nice too and reasonably priced if you look around.


----------



## The Burning Rom (Aug 9, 2010)

Collecting other things (naturally)...

Knives
Cars (full sized cars....and model/hot wheels cars too) 5 Pontiacs, a Dodge, and a Chrysler
Snowmobiles
DVDs

I'd collect Guns as well, but my dad is doing enough of that for the both of us.


----------



## Bob Wright (Aug 9, 2010)

Years ago i worked in a machine shop and had some "free" time while doing big cuts on a big lathe. So there was a smaller lathe right next to me sitting empty. So i picked up a junk GEW 88 8mm Mauser. Took off the old barrel and rethreaded a used Sako .243 in my "free" time at work. Re chambered it, and drilled for a scope and made a turned down bolt body and mig welded it on my bolt. I guess if i would have done that at my last job i would still be in jail. Plus i made a reloading press since i couldn't afford one and made 2 sets of shotgun dies for a free MEC loader i was given. All for 12 bucks an hour ...Bob


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 10, 2010)

fishercat said:


> I bought my first one new in 1994.I paid 499 for it.I doubt that is ever gonna happen again.Lucky for you the 44 mags are cheaper than the 45 LCs.
> 
> I wish I bought a King Cobra too.those are nice.Hard to beat the actions on a Colt double action.
> 
> Troopers are nice too and reasonably priced if you look around.



When I was looking the Anacondas were going for $350..I paid around $320 for my King Cobra if I remember correctly. If I'd bought the Anaconda it probably would be worth in the neighborhood of $800 right now, maybe more. I'm not collecting guns any more, decided it's too expensive to pursue that hobby.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 10, 2010)

a. palmer jr. said:


> When I was looking the Anacondas were going for $350..I paid around $320 for my King Cobra if I remember correctly. If I'd bought the Anaconda it probably would be worth in the neighborhood of $800 right now, maybe more. I'm not collecting guns any more, decided it's too expensive to pursue that hobby.



I wish I could collect them but my cash flow won't let me. 

I love shooting and just handling the ones I have. Love reloading the bullets and tinkering with different loads. I figure I can just lay one away every now and then and pay a little on it at a time and one day it'll be mine. Then, on to the next one.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 10, 2010)

Hunting, fishing and reading tom trees posts<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020468.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 10, 2010)

Talking about Ruger falling block actoins,this one is a custom .17 Ackley Hornet,witch i got put together years ago when the fox skins we worth big money.The scope mounts i made at work out of stainless (couldn't bye anything to fit) the barrel is 26 1/2'' long Shilen.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 10, 2010)

Gorgeous piece of wood on that one.

I'm sitting here scratching, thinking about the fleas coming off those bunnies. 
Maybe they don't have 'em like they do here ? I only ever shot one once, with a bow and arrow.
I went to retrieve it and it was crawling with fleas. I unscrewed my broadhead and shook the rabbit off
and left it. No way was I bringing that home. I've since heard the fleas will be gone soon after the host is deceased,
but I think I'll just not shoot any bunnies unless in dire need of meat.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 10, 2010)

Stihlman:

That's a nice rifle. I bet it will drive nails eh?

The no.1 actions are pretty strong. They make a varmint variation from the factory also. But it don't have a Shilen barrel! 

You have the gun collection I dream about.

Is that the wood that came original on the #1?


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes I do, been a bit side tracked with it lately too...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 10, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Yes I do, been a bit side tracked with it lately too...



I like the watches man. 

I broke down and bought me a nice watch finally. I think everybody needs one awesomr watch to wear out and things. 

I got a Citizen Eco Drive. It has the perpetual calander. Costed like 300 bucks on sale.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 11, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I like the watches man.
> 
> I broke down and bought me a nice watch finally. I think everybody needs one awesomr watch to wear out and things.
> 
> I got a Citizen Eco Drive. It has the perpetual calander. Costed like 300 bucks on sale.



Yup, I always wanted a rolex president!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 11, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Yup, I always wanted a rolex president!



I had a friend who was in Iraq right after the 9/11 attack. He came back with a pile of jewelry, diamonds, gold, and 4 Rolex watches!

They had been moving thru different towns on a path toward Baghdad and he said they looted jewelry stores and anything else they could loot.

I think he sold them all but one and all the jewelry except a 1 1/2 carot ingagement ring of which he gave his ole lady, telling her he bought it. 

The Rolex's were really nice. But two of them had broken bands. He said the got a price of over 100 bucks just to fix the band on one watch.:jawdrop:


----------



## Nardoo (Aug 11, 2010)

Stihlman, nice walnut in your #1. The briar in my 1951 Beretta side-lock came from down your way. 











My 45/70 is next.





Then my Sharps.


----------



## Adam_MA (Aug 11, 2010)

VERY sexy rifle you've got there!



Stihlman441 said:


> Talking about Ruger falling block actoins,this one is a custom .17 Ackley Hornet,witch i got put together years ago when the fox skins we worth big money.The scope mounts i made at work out of stainless (couldn't bye anything to fit) the barrel is 26 1/2'' long Shilen.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 11, 2010)

The wood work was done by Jeff Slee and the metal work except scope mounts by Peter Schwarz in Bannockburn.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 11, 2010)

Some beautys of guns you guys have. Really nice.


----------



## Plankton (Aug 11, 2010)

Heres an old picture of me during hunting season. And no my finger is not on the trigger it is behind the guard.


----------



## caotropheus (Aug 11, 2010)

Since I am happily married for about 1500 years and the children are getting bigger by the day, I have too many hobbies.

Running, cycling and dogs are sacred and regular, beside that I am bit of "Wall-E". Chainsaws, "mechanical hand operated everyday life machines" like watches and clocks, scales, sewing machines, type writers, clipper machines and such. 

Some links you may find interesting about these hobbies 

Dogs http://molosserdogs.com/news.php 

Clocks http://www.museudorelogio.com/

sewing machines http://www.sewalot.com/sewing_machine_collection.htm

scales http://www.scales-and-weights.com/ 

type writers http://www.typewritermuseum.org/collection/index.html


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 11, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> Running, cycling and dogs are sacred and regular, beside that I am bit of "Wall-E". Chainsaws, "mechanical hand operated everyday life machines" like watches and clocks, scales, sewing machines, type writers, clipper machines and such.



Why do you have to be so far away? I probably have a bunch of stuff you want....


----------



## Showme (Aug 11, 2010)

Nardoo said:


> Stihlman, nice walnut in your #1. The briar in my 1951 Beretta side-lock came from down your way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice! Is the Sharps an original. I've got a couple of Shiloh Sharps. Looks like you might be into Schutzen rifles as well.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like he's a Black PowderCartridge Rifle Silhouette shooter. The Sharps looks like a Pedersoli to me. That's a nice Remington rolling block too. Dig the Ruger #1 as well. I'm guessing it and the rolling block are both chambered in .45/70. I passed up a mint .45/70 #1 for $400 on the used rack of the local shop about five years ago.......and have been kicking myself daily since...:censored:


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2010)

A friend of mine made this for Annie, chambered for and proofed with the 357 Maximum, we shoot 38 Specials in it.


----------



## Showme (Aug 11, 2010)

I think you're right. Black powder cartridge silhouette. I've got one of my Sharps setup for that and an original Ballard setup for Schutzen. Also killed a deer a few years back with an original Ballard in 40/63. Very handy black powder cartridge deer gun. Then of course you've got the muzzleloader's, I used to only hunt "primitive", recurve, blackpowder, blackpowder cartridgel etc. Now a little ol' 270 is pretty standard. My son adopted the Shilen barreled 7mm/08 as his.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 11, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> A friend of mine made this for Annie, chambered for and proofed with the 357 Maximum, we shoot 38 Specials in it.



That's a really sweet little carbine. There's an outfit that makes 'kits' to rebarrel mausers and lee-enfields as .45acp carbines. Thinking about converting one of my No1 Mk3 SMLE's with a kit and giving it to Jenn and the Girls to have fun with. I've got tons of .45ACP, and the RL550B will happily make more. I've put Jenn to work cranking out .45ACP on the Dillon before, come to think of it. The SMLE I'm going to convert is one of the Brit Indian Prison Guard .410 shotgun conversions that were imported a while ago. It's not doing me much good as it sits, so I might as well make something nice for the Mrs and the Girls to shoot...



Showme said:


> I think you're right. Black powder cartridge silhouette. I've got one of my Sharps setup for that and an original Ballard setup for Schutzen. Also killed a deer a few years back with an original Ballard in 40/63. Very handy black powder cartridge deer gun. Then of course you've got the muzzleloader's, I used to only hunt "primitive", recurve, blackpowder, blackpowder cartridgel etc. Now a little ol' 270 is pretty standard. My son adopted the Shilen barreled 7mm/08 as his.



When I worked as a rangemaster at an outdoor public range I got to shoot all kinds of cool stuff that I could never afford to own myself. Shot several original Sharps rifles, Remington rolling blocks, an 1871 Mauser, a 1906 dated 1886 Winchester that was as smooth as oiled glass, 1885 Low and High Walls, 1892's, etc. Had a grand time shooting a fellow's Ballard carbine. Can't remember the calliber (it could have been .40/63). I was extremely impressed with how well it handled. Those Ballards would be great for carrying in the woods.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2010)

I got this for playing Pirate.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 11, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> I got this for playing Pirate.



Sweet! TC hasn't made the Patriot for years. I have an Italian copy of it that I picked up used in a shop for $50. I have a couple of friends that have Patriots, and I wish I had the 'real thing'. The quality difference is obvious...


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 11, 2010)

.

This is my Baikal IZH35m, made in Ishevsk, Russia.


I did the finger groove and stippling work.


I try to put at least 200 rounds a week through it.













.


----------



## caotropheus (Aug 11, 2010)

Guido Salvage said:


> Why do you have to be so far away? I probably have a bunch of stuff you want....




Very kind from you, thanks for the offer.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 12, 2010)

Tzed250 said:


> .
> 
> This is my Baikal IZH35m, made in Ishevsk, Russia.
> 
> ...



hubba hubba. My kind of pistol. 

I actually don't own any rimfires right now. I should fix that 

Anschutz is callin me again...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 12, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> A friend of mine made this for Annie, chambered for and proofed with the 357 Maximum, we shoot 38 Specials in it.



The Max eh? I've only seen a TC contender in that. Thats a cool carbine. I guess it shoots magnum too if you wanted? 

I think the TC Encores and Contenders have brought back alot of good obselete cartridges from the dead. I wish they would bring back the 350 remington magnum.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 12, 2010)

The Max was tough on revolvers, forcing cone erosion was rapid. 44 Mags do the same thing, it just takes longer, heavy handloads of H110 will definately cause wear.

That Remington round, in the original carbines was a bone breaker and it came close to .35 Whalen ballistics.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 12, 2010)

The Law says I shouldnt be allowed out on the street, but my GF has a Marlin 306?, however, I don't know where she hid the ammo. Lol
John


----------



## Nardoo (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep, black powder is my love. I shot this ten shot group at 200m with my 45/90 Pedersoli Sharps (ignore the 22/250 cartridge) and MVA soule. If only that flier was in the group it would be 0.5 MOA.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 12, 2010)

A couple old brownings


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> A couple old brownings



Nice I had a Belgium Browning magnum auto very smooth guns indeedy.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 12, 2010)

A couple more old brownings


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 12, 2010)

Smith and wesson 1000


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## banshee67 (Aug 12, 2010)

i love fishing local ponds for large mouth 
we have some beautiful ponds around here, many hard to get to and off the beaten path, most people go to the easy state ones, where they are stocked with little guys that arnt even worth reeling in
we would drive around for 3-4 hours on nice sat/sun afternoons back in higshcool lookin for ponds to fish. we found quite a few good ones. unfortunately things change through the years, for the worse, and im unable to fish in most of them now , new construction, crazy neighbors who think they own the woods, etc makes me wana cry when i think of all the good ponds i used to be able to fish about 7-8 years ago


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


>



Hey SS I glad we are pals lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 12, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Hey SS I glad we are pals lol


Yup, We be pals.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2010)

Only one, studying nude women (not ####)!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


>



How old are those Auto 5s - I have one that was made in 1930, but it is not in good condition (was hidden in a cage or "buried" during the 1940-1945 war).

*Edit;* my memory is returning - those probably are made by Miroku in Japan, not by FN in Belgium!


----------



## caotropheus (Aug 12, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Only one, studying nude women (not ####)!



I do not totally agree with you! Sorry!



RandyMac said:


> I drink and chase wimmin.



And as I referred:



caotropheus said:


> Since I am happily married for about 1500 years and ...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 12, 2010)

Those Brownings are awesome SS.

You're collection of firearms amazes me!  You must have hit the lottery and spent it all on guns. 

If I hit it, thats what I would do. I would have every rifle and chainsaw made.


----------



## ChrisF (Aug 13, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


>



That is one goodlooking rifle. What make and model is it? (I'm sorry, I'm a noob when it comes to guns.)


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 13, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


>



I make a wild guess; Swedish Ljungman.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 13, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


>



*Edit;* my memory is returning - those probably are made by Miroku in Japan, not by FN in Belgium!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> *Edit;* my memory is returning - those probably are made by Miroku in Japan, not by FN in Belgium!


They are FN belgium. All four were made in the 40's and 50's. One is unfired.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

ChrisF said:


> That is one goodlooking rifle. What make and model is it? (I'm sorry, I'm a noob when it comes to guns.)


It's a 1949 French MAS It has been rechambered to fire the 308.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 13, 2010)

Does that Mas have linen threads at the muzzle?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Does that Mas have linen threads at the muzzle?


I don't know.lol Have to get it out and look. It has a flip up grenade launching sitght so it may have. I also have a kit for it that has muzzle covers. I will see if i have a pic.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

This came with it.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 13, 2010)

nice kit, I got something like that with a Finn M39, with spare parts.


----------



## gwiley (Aug 13, 2010)

*welding*

Welding. I found that learning to weld saves me so much money fixing all the stuff that breaks around here that I adopted it as my next hobby.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 13, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> They are FN belgium. All four were made in the 40's and 50's. One is unfired.




I guess I should have focused on the stock, and not just on the engraving on the case........

Sorry!

Mine have no engraving, except traces of rust in the barrel. It still scored around 80%, at the usual 75cm circle at 35 meters, with a mod choke and some special Gyttorp rounds with Nickel plated lead shot, back in the late 1970s. With most ammo it was about 60%, as a mod choke should!
The rust traces didn't seem to matter at all.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 13, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> This came with it.



Nice Mas 49/56. I picked one of those up back in 1998 or so for around $150 with the 'accessories' you showed. Came with the manual and the 'night sight' attachment too. Mine's not as nice looking as yours though. Also, the bore's a little rough, yet she shoots very well. Functions perfectly with 7.62x51 Nato ball. Copper fouls pretty bad. I'll probably rebarrel it someday........both to get a fresh bore, and to ditch the 'bushing' they used to convert to .308.

I also had to remove and discard the sliding grenade launcher dealie and the GL sight bits back in 199 to stay Ca SB23 compliant. Didn't want to get thrown in the greybar hotel for shooting my Frog rifle at the range...


I realy dig those Auto-5's too. JMB sure knew his stuff...


----------



## Thickskin (Aug 13, 2010)

Vibes said:


> Currently working on a mole eradication plan
> 
> Moles are really hard animals to trap. I once ran a wildlife pest control business so I know. A good mole trapper can charge serious money to catch, or not catch a mole. The problem with moles is, you are setting your traps on spots that the mole has just gone through. My experiance is the mole never would come back to that spot. Best mole killer I ever saw was an old rat terrior that my neighbor had. I would see that thing get up to 15 moles a day when we baled hay.
> 
> ...



Ever seen Caddyshack?


----------



## wendell (Aug 13, 2010)

Thickskin said:


> Ever seen Caddyshack?



I believe that was gopher.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 13, 2010)

wendell said:


> I believe that was gopher.



Close enough. I have equal hatred for both types of vermin...


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

A kit for the MG-34


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

Original scope for the japenese type 99.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

Cloth belt loader for the browning 1919A4


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 13, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Cloth belt loader for the browning 1919A4



Thanks SS..........................I think I just soiled myself...


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Thanks SS..........................I think I just soiled myself...


Another pic


----------



## hazard (Aug 13, 2010)

I keep tropical freshwater fish from Lake Malawi and Lake Tanganyika. 50 tanks and counting

Here are pictures of fish past and present
http://webpages.charter.net/chazard/chris/

Here's Brucey at 13" or so


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

Aqauriums are neat, That's a good lookin fish. What kind is it?


----------



## hazard (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks

It is a varient of frontosa


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

hazard said:


> thanks
> 
> It is a varient of frontosa


You got me there, But he's a pretty fish. Also a big one. What does one that big eat?


----------



## hazard (Aug 13, 2010)

They are deep water hunters from Lake Tanganyika in eastern Africa. I feed them pellets but naturally they eat fish. I have heard they live a few hundred feet down in the lake.

Chris


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

hazard said:


> They are deep water hunters from Lake Tanganyika in eastern Africa. I feed them pellets but naturally they eat fish. I have heard they live a few hundred feet down in the lake.
> 
> Chris


Neat. Bet he eats a lot of those pellets.


----------



## aokpops (Aug 14, 2010)

eating beans buy the truckload and anything that needs to run best hobby looking at woman that are easy on the eyes please no law suits all you will is junk like to go from zero to a ton in about no seconds like riding motorcycles


----------



## cpr (Aug 15, 2010)

I can see what you all are in to. I admire a good many of you with target pieces. Here's my baby. Never got as proficient as I'd like with it. She sits silent for now until the kids get just a little older and we can go together. I look forward to that. I also never took her to the ultimate specs. Some things I want to change for ergonomics, but as far as performance, it was always better than me. 100-9xs were shot frequently, but I have never yet cleaned a perfect one... damn flyers.













Still in benchrest spec with a Brownells pistol grip, 3lb. butt-stock wieght, Harris bi-pod, Brownells strap, Leupold Vari-X III Tactical mil=dot with sunshade and dust caps. The rest is stock Armalite M-15A4(t). Would like to add a 3-way butt plate, trigger finger bolt release and get a high-power spec iron sight with extension tube setup for it in the future and join the local league. No time right now to practice.

I have others, but this is the top-shelf one. Browning Hi-Power .40 Tactical with Hogue grips is the CCW choice for now. Want to get a Walther PPS...


----------



## fishercat (Aug 16, 2010)

*I have one just like it.*



cpr said:


> I can see what you all are in to. I admire a good many of you with target pieces. Here's my baby. Never got as proficient as I'd like with it. She sits silent for now until the kids get just a little older and we can go together. I look forward to that. I also never took her to the ultimate specs. Some things I want to change for ergonomics, but as far as performance, it was always better than me. 100-9xs were shot frequently, but I have never yet cleaned a perfect one... damn flyers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doubt I've put 50 rounds for it.I need to find a good scope for it.


----------



## cpr (Aug 16, 2010)

Mine's seen around 1500 rounds. Still good yet, but a barrel can't be far off.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 16, 2010)

223 won't burn a barrel near as fast as a 22-250 or 220 swift.

I want the Colt accurized AR. Like this one:


----------



## little possum (Aug 17, 2010)

I like chainsaws, trucks, atvs, dirtbikes, lifting weights.
Do a little reloading occasionally, a little turning on the wood lathe.

Most of my winter is consumed by duck hunting, and a little deer hunting.

Oh yea, I have a few guns, kinda like a few chainsaws 
Nothing along the lines of SS's collection. Mostly scatterguns, rimfires, deer/varmit rifles, and pistols

Spend a lot of the summer out in the boats/jetskis riding around paying the gas companys bills lol


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 17, 2010)

cpr said:


> Mine's seen around 1500 rounds. Still good yet, but a barrel can't be far off.



You can rebarrel it after it gets shot out. Some guns like my FAL have a forged Imbel reciever and externaly headspaced are rated for 80,000 rounds. That's alot of burned out barrels.



Anthony_Va. said:


> 223 won't burn a barrel near as fast as a 22-250 or 220 swift.


The 30-378 is another throw away gun, I think for hunting I'd rather have a 7mm mag.


----------



## little possum (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh and 5 labs, working on training 2, hopefully to get a hunting dog outta them. And a rat terrier, so Im pretty busy with dogs.


----------



## rxe (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## logbutcher (Aug 17, 2010)

rxe said:


>



Wait one damn second here. I thot only swimmers shaved their legs. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 17, 2010)

brncreeper said:


> You can rebarrel it after it gets shot out. Some guns like my FAL have a forged Imbel reciever and externaly headspaced are rated for 80,000 rounds. That's alot of burned out barrels.
> 
> 
> The 30-378 is another throw away gun, I think for hunting I'd rather have a 7mm mag.



Me too! :agree2:

I hunt with a 7mm SAUM. 
But these days I've taken a liking to my 45-70 lever gun. Ballistics make it like a repeating 50cal muzzle loader. No need for a scope on it. The open sights that came with mine are awesome. Marble makes the sights. 

30-378 eh? Yup, thats a barrel scorcher! I have seen a .338-378 also. I have shot it, a 416 rigby, a 375h&h, and a few other big ones...and that 338-378 is the hardest kicking SOB I've ever put to my shoulder. it would break your arm in pieces if you shot it prone I suppose. It makes you feel funny like you just got punched by Tyson! I only did it once! It has more of a hard snap instead of a push, unlike the others I mentioned. 

My dad has a double barrel 10 gauge and I've seen him and his friends pop off both barrels at the same time when I was young. My uncle did it once drunk and it busted his face all over the barrel. It was nasty.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 17, 2010)

rxe said:


>



What kind of bike is that? I worked in a bike shop for 5 years part time. I am into freeride and dirtjump mountain biking. But like a good road ride every now and again.


----------



## longbar (Aug 17, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I hunt with a 7mm SAUM.



do you reload? around here that ammo is impossible to find. Out of all the short mags the only ones taking off here are 270 and 300wsm


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 18, 2010)

longbar said:


> do you reload? around here that ammo is impossible to find. Out of all the short mags the only ones taking off here are 270 and 300wsm



Yea, and you're right. If I did'nt reload the only thing I could shoot is the remington factory ammo. Core-lokt bullets are pretty good, but I shoot 140gr Barnes triple-shocks in mine for WT deer. Talk about a good bullet! Pricey though. 
The most accurate bullet I have shot in it is a nosler BT. Every rifle shoots a different "pet load" though.

I see more ammo for the WSM cartridges than I do for the SAUM cartridges. 

I have been thinking about buying a 700 action and having a Shilen barrel cut for a 6.5 WSM wildcat. 

The WSMs took off pretty good while the SAUMs fell out it seems. The WSM can hold a touch more powder and has a little sharper of a shoulder. Better case IMO. But my SAUM is a tack driver. It shoots inside 1/2 minute if I do my part.


----------



## Bob Wright (Oct 16, 2010)

Bob Wright said:


> I own a company that makes O Scale ceilingtrains. I fab and weld them up from sq tubing. There seems to be lots of people with grampas old Lionel train. I also have a machine shop as well as my weld shop...Bob



Here are a few more pics of another bridge i hung a few days ago above the one i hung last year. The customer wants 3 of them stacked up. The 3rd one will be just a little below these 2. The first pic is the new bridge resting on "timbers" until i get the hangers up. The 2nd pic the hangers are up just waiting for track and a train...Bob


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 16, 2010)

I just built and installed about a 500 HP 6.0L in my truck. The thing makes crazy power. It breaks both rear 33x12.50s loose at 25 MPH and spins until it shifts into second!












My wife thought this was hillarious, calling me Fred Flintstone, lol.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Oct 16, 2010)

Brad

STRANGE that you should bring it up now!????? Did a certain PM remind you? LOL 

Now you have something to reduce the diameter of tires!



blsnelling said:


> I just built and installed about a 500 HP 6.0L in my truck. The thing makes crazy power. It breaks both rear 33x12.50s loose at 25 MPH and spins until it shifts into second!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 16, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


>



Love shooting Belgian A5s!!


----------



## fishercat (Oct 19, 2010)

*typical of Connecticut.*



Anthony_Va. said:


> 223 won't burn a barrel near as fast as a 22-250 or 220 swift.
> 
> I want the Colt accurized AR. Like this one:



They can build them here but we can't own them.other brand's we can.we have a state assault weapons ban here.the federal one was so unsuccessful we kept our state version.


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 19, 2010)

.

I went to Virginia a while back to do some shooting....





Fong by zweitakt250, on Flickr





Pegramaway by zweitakt250, on Flickr





BenSide by zweitakt250, on Flickr





Zemke-R2 by zweitakt250, on Flickr





Pegram-R2 by zweitakt250, on Flickr





HayesWin by zweitakt250, on Flickr


umpkin2:


.


----------



## dancan (Oct 19, 2010)

WOW!
Tzed250 those are some great shots !


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 19, 2010)

dancan said:


> WOW!
> Tzed250 those are some great shots !



Thanks!!!


.


----------



## hoss (Oct 19, 2010)

Boxing (only recreationally now)
Shooting
Weight lifting
However lately saw building and collecting has been the dominant hobby.


----------



## Wazzu (Oct 19, 2010)

I enjoy cutting and splitting firewood for some reason. I think it evokes some of my better memories as a kid. I also like it because it is strenuous excercise.
I also enjoy working out too, crossfit is my latest favorite method. 
I also really enjoy snowmobiling, ATVs and seeing ghost towns. Though I think I may be selling the snowmobiles for the lack of time and money to use them.
I used to buy, sell and shoot guns quite a bit but not as much now with young kids.
Oh, I also enjoy just spending time with my family doing just about anything except shopping.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 19, 2010)

Tinker with boat engines, riding mowers, old trucks, big guns, little guns, collecting gemstones, making jewelry and drinking beer while doing any of the aforementioned "hobbies".


----------



## MR4WD (Oct 20, 2010)

I wish I got paid for watching tv, drinkin and smokin...


----------



## Jaberwky (Oct 20, 2010)

wendell said:


> Dude, you have no idea. Wait until she's 9 going on 36.



Good lord ain't that the truth.


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

I run a shop, i fix bikes and 4wheelers, and of course saws! IVe got more projects than a 22 year old man needs, I got 7 bikes i work on, im going to get back at the harley this winter, EVERYTHING is new, plus im powdercoating a bunch of stuff on it. I also hunt alot, alot of deer, and as my name implies Im a proud owner of an 85 pound, year and a half old bluetick BABY! thinks hes a lap dog, but man is he fun to let work. Fur price here sucks, maybe 8 bucks this year for a good coon, but its more about running my hound, just good fun. I also do some woodworking (have a very craftsy girlfriend that likes to repurpose old stuff). but with my shop i dont have alot of free time, fall of course is the busiest time of year for everyone. Oh, and did i mention BEER? Budweiser. Mmmm. and copenhagen.


----------



## briantutt (Sep 13, 2015)

We had walkers growing up. Coon hunting was real fun except when the dogs get killed. Almost all of them got hit by cars. I had a redbone for a few years too. Coon dogs are awesome. No fear.

Brian


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

briantutt said:


> We had walkers growing up. Coon hunting was real fun except when the dogs get killed. Almost all of them got hit by cars. I had a redbone for a few years too. Coon dogs are awesome. No fear.
> 
> Brian


Oh walkers... I have seen good walkers, and I know they are the winningest breed, but every one I've ever hunted with wasn't worth the .22 bullet it would take to off them. But hell yeah coon hunting is fun. Love my dog he is the most loyal and well trained dog I've ever had. He is getting antsy though, weather is changing and he is ready to run. Been on the chain for 2 months. Last time he ran the gf let him go. In July. At 2 in the afternoon. And he treed.


----------



## Onan18 (Sep 13, 2015)

Fishing, largemouth bass fishing is king around here, but I really enjoy fly fishing for brim.

Joe


----------



## briantutt (Sep 13, 2015)

Our walkers came from an older guy that had great bloodlines. My dad's friend had a little black & tan named shorty. She was awesome.

Brian


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

briantutt said:


> Our walkers came from an older guy that had great bloodlines. My dad's friend had a little black & tan named shorty. She was awesome.
> 
> Brian


A buddy from west Virginia said this about coon hounds, if you want a drag race, hunt a walker. If you want a brawl, hunt a plott. If you want a moi tai style dog like Anderson Silva, hunt a bluetick. And I agree.


----------



## briantutt (Sep 13, 2015)

I have always wanted a bluetick. Someday. He was right about walkers if they decide to go ahead you might as well come back in the morning. Many nights we had to lay down jackets and come back in the morning. There they would be laying on them like "why didn't you keep up? "

Brian


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

briantutt said:


> I have always wanted a bluetick. Someday. He was right about walkers if they decide to go ahead you might as well come back in the morning. Many nights we had to lay down jackets and come back in the morning. There they would be laying on them like "why didn't you keep up? "
> 
> Brian


Beware the blutick. Almost too loyal from what I've seen, kind of a one dog one master kinda dog. And personality. My dog is half "special" if you smell what I'm stepping in. But I love him. Couldn't buy him from me for nothing. I say get one. I will always have a tickhound. Even if my coon hunting days are done.


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

briantutt said:


> I have always wanted a bluetick. Someday. He was right about walkers if they decide to go ahead you might as well come back in the morning. Many nights we had to lay down jackets and come back in the morning. There they would be laying on them like "why didn't you keep up? "
> 
> Brian


Beware the blutick. Almost too loyal from what I've seen, kind of a one dog one master kinda dog. And personality. My dog is half "special" if you smell what I'm stepping in. But I love him. Couldn't buy him from me for nothing. I say get one. I will always have a tickhound. Even if my coon hunting days are done.


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

briantutt said:


> I have always wanted a bluetick. Someday. He was right about walkers if they decide to go ahead you might as well come back in the morning. Many nights we had to lay down jackets and come back in the morning. There they would be laying on them like "why didn't you keep up? "
> 
> Brian


Beware the blutick. Almost too loyal from what I've seen, kind of a one dog one master kinda dog. And personality. My dog is half "special" if you smell what I'm stepping in. But I love him. Couldn't buy him from me for nothing. I say get one. I will always have a tickhound. Even if my coon hunting days are done.


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

briantutt said:


> I have always wanted a bluetick. Someday. He was right about walkers if they decide to go ahead you might as well come back in the morning. Many nights we had to lay down jackets and come back in the morning. There they would be laying on them like "why didn't you keep up? "
> 
> Brian


Beware the blutick. Almost too loyal from what I've seen, kind of a one dog one master kinda dog. And personality. My dog is half "special" if you smell what I'm stepping in. But I love him. Couldn't buy him from me for nothing. I say get one. I will always have a tickhound. Even if my coon hunting days are done.


----------



## briantutt (Sep 13, 2015)

Best dog I have ever had is this one.







He is 14 now but in his day he was the best pointer I ever was around. A real treat to hunt with!

Brian


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

briantutt said:


> Best dog I have ever had is this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to be able to go bird hunting again, but sadly in my part of the country our pheasant population is very small. I did work at a cycle shop in western iowa where there was more pheasants than flies, and got to hunt with my bosses red pointing lab, one hell of a dog and built like a **** brickhouse. but now that im back home the birds are scarce. we have however found that the partridge are making a huge comeback, might have to dust off the old 20 gauge side by side and scare some up, fix up a partridge pot pie.


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

briantutt said:


> Best dog I have ever had is this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## briantutt (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah pheasant hunting with him was a blast. He will point grouse too, I need to bring him out this fall might be his last hoorah...

Brian


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

here he is Berkley the Bluetick. aka moots (dont ask me why)


----------



## briantutt (Sep 13, 2015)

tickhound93 said:


> here he is Berkley the Bluetick. aka moots (dont ask me why)


Dang it. Pic won't load.

Brian


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

you would think that being a mechanic i could run a computer.... guess not.


----------



## briantutt (Sep 13, 2015)

tickhound93 said:


> you would think that being a mechanic i could run a computer.... guess not.


Did you take pic with iphone? Whenever my wife sends me a pic from an iPhone I can't open it.

Brian


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

briantutt said:


> Did you take pic with iphone? Whenever my wife sends me a pic from an iPhone I can't open it.
> 
> Brian


I'm trying to upload it from my phone but can't figure it out. If only the woman were here


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Sep 13, 2015)

tickhound93 said:


> I run a shop, i fix bikes and 4wheelers, and of course saws! IVe got more projects than a 22 year old man needs, I got 7 bikes i work on, im going to get back at the harley this winter, EVERYTHING is new, plus im powdercoating a bunch of stuff on it. I also hunt alot, alot of deer, and as my name implies Im a proud owner of an 85 pound, year and a half old bluetick BABY! thinks hes a lap dog, but man is he fun to let work. Fur price here sucks, maybe 8 bucks this year for a good coon, but its more about running my hound, just good fun. I also do some woodworking (have a very craftsy girlfriend that likes to repurpose old stuff). but with my shop i dont have alot of free time, fall of course is the busiest time of year for everyone. Oh, and did i mention BEER? Budweiser. Mmmm. and copenhagen.


Good evening tickhound. What's a good coon hide bring in a good year. I remember Dad trapping in the 80s getting 18 to 20 dollars for a decent one.


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

RAYINTOMBALL said:


> Good evening tickhound. What's a good coon hide bring in a good year. I remember Dad trapping in the 80s getting 18 to 20 dollars for a decent one.


Last year was not a good year, and I averaged about 7 bucks. My best year was 4 years ago we averaged just over 15. When dad trapped a good coon was 35. Its a shame. In a few years nobody will buy raw furs.


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Sep 13, 2015)

tickhound93 said:


> Last year was not a good year, and I averaged about 7 bucks. My best year was 4 years ago we averaged just over 15. When dad trapped a good coon was 35. Its a shame. In a few years nobody will buy raw furs.


I here ya tickhound. You have to do it now for the love of doing it and not the hide prices. Have a great evening buddy.


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

RAYINTOMBALL said:


> I here ya tickhound. You have to do it now for the love of doing it and not the hide prices. Have a great evening buddy.


I do it for the dog.he loves it. Budweiser sent your way, have one with me.


----------



## briantutt (Sep 13, 2015)

tickhound93 said:


> I do it for the dog.he loves it. Budweiser sent your way, have one with me.


Cheers Tickhound!

Brian


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

Cheers everyone! Started new thread in the outdoor forum, help fellow hunters out with recipes!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 13, 2015)

Why would falling timber and working on saws be a hobby? I thought most folks on here are professional loggers/arborists or mechanics?


----------



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Why would falling timber and working on saws be a hobby? I thought most folks on here are professional loggers/arborists or mechanics?[/QUOTE
> Because AS is more than saws or tree trimming, yes it covers those extremely well but every man or woman that works with their hands has something to learn from this site.


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Sep 13, 2015)

tickhound93 said:


> I do it for the dog.he loves it. Budweiser sent your way, have one with me.


----------



## Rx7man (Sep 14, 2015)

This *is* my hobby (working on saws)

'in real life' I raise cattle

Other hobbies are music, wrenching on other stuff, some computer programming, some photography


----------



## jmssaws (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm a operator by day and piddle with saws all night and squeeze cattle farming in as well. Damn I'm a busy man. Saws are taking over though I have to many and way to many to modify but nobody makes me work on saws so I love it, my job on the other hand. I spend most of my spare time consumed with getting my hands on every saw I can find and there easy to find cause ain't nobody around here rebuilds or ports any so I get lots of seized big saws usually for free or close to it wich just fans my fire, I think I know how a drug addict feels.


----------



## Rx7man (Sep 14, 2015)

Druggies don't get their fix for free though


----------



## jmssaws (Sep 14, 2015)

Me neither really, I get it gave to me but then it's gotta b perfect down to the last bolt then port it and then pretend to the wife I'm gonna sell it to recoup the money I spent fixing it up but I hoard it back with all the rest. I do sell saws but It's not easy. I've got 5 ported 395's and hardly never use one plus 2 ported 394's a few 372's and 288's and a mountain of stihls yet I only use my 064. I did get a basically unused 084 the other day and still get a little flushed when I look at it, this truly is a disease.


----------



## Rx7man (Sep 14, 2015)

I want to get a 288, 2100 and 3120 to complete (yeah right) the collection


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 14, 2015)

my other hobby aside from chainsaws is fixing up anything that burns gas.
my favorite is old lawn boy 2 strokes.


----------



## Nine6Teen (Sep 14, 2015)

mountain biking, building and maintaining trails


----------



## jmssaws (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm also a fair gunsmith and have a decent addiction to stock blanks.


----------



## Rx7man (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd love to find a 2 stroke mower again.. had an old Mastercraft one that I really killed.. SOOO much lighter to push than any 4 stroke!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 14, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> I'd love to find a 2 stroke mower again.. had an old Mastercraft one that I really killed.. SOOO much lighter to push than any 4 stroke!


let me guess it had a tecumseh 2 stroke


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 14, 2015)

I threw out a few of those last fall in the "great shop cleanup" (got rid of about 45 tons of mowers, yard tractors and other junk)

Not sure on the model but had the vertical pull cord. Motors were junk.


----------



## Rx7man (Sep 14, 2015)

It was labelled Mastercraft, but I'm quite sure it was a Tecumseh... Made good power with the governor disabled! What finally killed it was the ignition died.. well.. I chopped the whole front of the deck off it too which made it work awesome in tall grass and rosebushes too


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 14, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I threw out a few of those last fall in the "great shop cleanup" (got rid of about 45 tons of mowers, yard tractors and other junk)
> 
> Not sure on the model but had the vertical pull cord. Motors were junk.


rebuild kits for the engines are only 45$ through my parts book. these mowers repaired and cleaned up bring anywhere from 250-1500 on ebay.


----------



## Deererainman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wasn't Power Products Engines the forerunner to Tecumseh 2 stroke engines?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 14, 2015)

i know the forerunner to tecumseh engines was lauson.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 14, 2015)

Hobbies....

Old Honda 3-wheelers.. Have 8 of them running at the moment and one partial basket case... My pride and joy (as far as toys go) is pictured in my avatar... '85 ATC250r, ESR 350 Big Bore kit, 108oct dome, ESR exhaust and reedblock, ported for mid/top, 41.2mm PWK carb, +6 rear width between axle and rim offset... Flat out awesome fun!! 

Other hobbies: Winchester rifles, only 2 at the moment but I like em.. Bought new last November, m70 Supergrade in 338 Win Mag, and bought a never fired m94 XTR Big Bore in 375 Winchester in January of this year..

Another: Smith and Wesson revolvers.. Have several ranging from a little j-frame snub 38, to a 460 S&W Mag with a 5" bbl and a few other mags in between in K and N frame sizes...  

Reloading.. LOVE reloading my own! It's a wonderful pass-time, saves money once tooled up, and nothing beats the satisfaction of taking your deer with a home made round for the first time.. Did that last year..


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 14, 2015)

The blocks had holes in them or they were locked up tight.



jakewells said:


> rebuild kits for the engines are only 45$ through my parts book. these mowers repaired and cleaned up bring anywhere from 250-1500 on ebay.


----------



## jonw440 (Sep 14, 2015)

Reloading .45ACP and .223/5.56
shooting said weapons
Knife making/customizing
Wheel horse tractor and attachments collecting
metal detecting
tube audio
Bass fishing with my Son on a 99 Champion 181 bassboat
messing with my 68 4 spd Roadrunner
LP collecting (70-mid 80's rock)



and my most favorite hobby!
Drinking IPA beers


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 14, 2015)

OH, forgot about my old truck... It's as old as me, ('78) is a Chevy K-10. A little lift, 35's, 350 with the usual bolt-on type stuff. I enjoy tinkering on that and improving it little by little. Working on a BBC upgrade for it in the future! Got a line on a 454 with a B&M that needs pistons and probably different heads... Gonna cost me more to get those parts than I will be spending on the mill and blower :O


----------



## briantutt (Sep 14, 2015)

Not sure this counts but I was mowing a few miles of our hunting trails that are also used to get my wood supply in for winter. Found this, can't believe squirrels didn't get it.







3/8 drive for size reference 
Brian


----------



## bikemike (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh yeah. RC airplanes and helis. Building anything I can gas powered drift trikes skate boards hovercraft and blowing up small engine's


----------



## bikemike (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh yeah. RC airplanes and helis. Building anything I can gas powered drift trikes skate boards hovercraft and blowing up small engine's


----------



## bikemike (Sep 14, 2015)

RIDE-RED 350r said:


> Hobbies....
> 
> Old Honda 3-wheelers.. Have 8 of them running at the moment and one partial basket case... My pride and joy (as far as toys go) is pictured in my avatar... '85 ATC250r, ESR 350 Big Bore kit, 108oct dome, ESR exhaust and reedblock, ported for mid/top, 41.2mm PWK carb, +6 rear width between axle and rim offset... Flat out awesome fun!!
> 
> ...


Nice wheeler. You don't see those old 2 stroke machine's ofter


----------



## scallywag (Sep 14, 2015)

Hobby or obsession ?...Trying to restore one of these!... Parts are real hard to find in Oz!


----------



## bikemike (Sep 14, 2015)

That's the old elsnor hot rod old bike


scallywag said:


> Hobby or obsession ?...Trying to restore one of these!... Parts are real hard to find in Oz!
> 
> View attachment 447421


----------



## scallywag (Sep 14, 2015)

Yep, 1973 Honda CR250M Elsinore..... All of the NOS parts I've found have came form the US or UK......I haven't eaten in a while!


----------



## Jimbo209 (Sep 14, 2015)

Love my coffee so I roast my own and it's a HELL of a lot cheaper than buying.
Raw beans in Australia are <$15kg vs roasted @ >$40-$60+
Most of the gear you may already have in the shed
Bread machine/cast iron pot 
Heat gun
Fan to cool afterwards
Can also use a popcorn machine in small batches


----------



## bikemike (Sep 14, 2015)

Cool beans. I'm working on a 76 Suzuki gt750 full rebuild on the engine it has sat in a chicken coop for over 20yrs the jugs don't want to come off the block. Lots of internal rust and oxidation is not fun to deal with


scallywag said:


> Yep, 1973 Honda CR250M Elsinore..... All of the NOS parts I've found have came form the US or UK......I haven't eaten in a while!


----------



## scallywag (Sep 14, 2015)

Jimbo209 said:


> Love my coffee so I roast my own and it's a HELL of a lot cheaper than buying.
> Raw beans in Australia are <$15kg vs roasted @ >$40-$60+
> Most of the gear you may already have in the shed
> Bread machine/cast iron pot
> ...


 
You need to get yourself one of these!


----------



## Jimbo209 (Sep 14, 2015)

scallywag said:


> You need to get yourself one of these!
> 
> View attachment 447433


Is that something to do with the kopi luwak coffee.
And yes I want to get some trees/bushes to go from full circle, from dirt (sand) to dirt(coffee puck out of machine)


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 14, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Nice wheeler. You don't see those old 2 stroke machine's ofter


Have a pair of em actually... The other is an '85 as well, but OEM cylinder with basic bolt-on mods...

Awe heck.. Here's some pics of most of our trikes.
I put together the black 350x for my wife... And she still complains because she "can't start it"! LOL! 




bikemike said:


> Nice wheeler. You don't see those old 2 stroke machine's ofter



Awe heck.. Here's some pics of most of our trikes.
I put together the black 350x for my wife... And she still complains because she "can't start it"! LOL!


----------



## scallywag (Sep 14, 2015)

Jimbo209 said:


> Is that something to do with the kopi luwak coffee.
> And yes I want to get some trees/bushes to go from full circle, from dirt (sand) to dirt(coffee puck out of machine)


 
This little fellow is the Asian Civet cat, said to be the connoisseur of coffee!... I've heard stories of people paying $100 per cup for his finer selections!
Though I'm not to keen on his processing plant!


----------



## Jimbo209 (Sep 14, 2015)

scallywag said:


> This little fellow is the Asian Civet cat, said to be the connoisseur of coffee!... I've heard stories of people paying $100 per cup for his finer selections!
> Though I'm not to keen on his processing plant!


Finer my AS (pun with this site name)


----------



## bikemike (Sep 14, 2015)

RIDE-RED 350r said:


> View attachment 447434
> View attachment 447435
> View attachment 447436
> View attachment 447437
> ...


 bbb but that has a comp release lever or kicker cable nice super trap on it. Just needs a flat track can in it and no one will mess with it


----------



## bikemike (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice collection wish I had my old 


RIDE-RED 350r said:


> View attachment 447434
> View attachment 447435
> View attachment 447436
> View attachment 447437
> ...


200m and 110 with Argo floating wheels


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 14, 2015)

bikemike said:


> bbb but that has a comp release lever or kicker cable nice super trap on it. Just needs a flat track can in it and no one will mess with it



Momma's 350x is a great runner no doubt, but Daddies 350R stomps the X quite handily.


----------



## Bwildered (Sep 14, 2015)

I follow a this a little, especially when the worlds best WRC drivers & cars come to town, 1 shock absorber on this car is worth $30,000
Tanks


----------



## jmssaws (Sep 14, 2015)

RIDE-RED 350r said:


> View attachment 447434
> View attachment 447435
> View attachment 447436
> View attachment 447437
> ...


I've had a few 350x's and they are not easy to start but tourqe monster's.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 15, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> I've had a few 350x's and they are not easy to start but tourqe monster's.




That they are, and way ahead of their time too. Consider for a moment how long the 350x was the undisputed king of 4-stroke sport ATV's. What was it's closest competition?? The Yamaha Warrior?? A 2-valve 350 in a heavier quad? Please, no chance... The 300ex??? Again, please.... Nice little trail quad but the 350x will monkey stomp it without even using the whole gearbox...It wasn't until 1998 that Honda itself knocked the 350x off it's perch at the top of thumper hill with the 400ex... But not by much. What a great trike! Sure, it's no match for the modern 450's.. Heck, my big bore R has it's work cut out to run with some of those.. But for the 350x to be the king of 4-stroke sport ATV's for 12 years AFTER the consent decree that ended 3-wheeled ATV sales in the U.S. is pretty amazing. 

Goes to show ya that the good really do die young...


----------



## briantutt (Sep 15, 2015)

My friend had a 350x was always Soooooo jealous 

Brian


----------



## jmssaws (Sep 15, 2015)

I've always loved a stout thumper, my favorite dirt bike was a xr 600 with unbelievable tourqe and much like the 350x it was instant wheelie whatever gear u was in. I'm 40 now and don't ride anymore but took a guys crf450 for a spin the other day and was blown away with how it ran, an incredible machine to say the least.


----------



## RIDE-RED 350r (Sep 15, 2015)

jmssaws said:


> I've always loved a stout thumper, my favorite dirt bike was a xr 600 with unbelievable tourqe and much like the 350x it was instant wheelie whatever gear u was in. I'm 40 now and don't ride anymore but took a guys crf450 for a spin the other day and was blown away with how it ran, an incredible machine to say the least.




I agree. I have ridden a crf450, the Suzuki LTR450 quad, Honda trx450r, and the YFZ450 from Yamaha.. They are definitely NOT the thumpers of yesteryear. Very high strung much like the old wing-dingers. The closest I have come to modern thumper is I have owned a 400ex and a couple of LTZ400 Suzuki in the past. They are nice, and fun and all... But they have been sold off for one reason or another... The old trikes aren't going anywhere though.


----------



## Bill Becker (Sep 15, 2015)

'71 and '73 Yamaha 250 and 360 Enduros


----------



## jar944 (Sep 15, 2015)

Among many other things I like to play in the dirt.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 9, 2015)

I might need a new hobby if this is what I think it is. Opinions?

Brian


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice bikes and trikes! I have an old 84 XR500, and I do love it.. dyno numbers say they're actually only about 3hp down from the 650's of the era, so I'm guessing the 650's heads didn't flow enough for the bigger displacement (I think they were the same head) If you don't know how to start it, it's close to impossible to start.. if you DO know how, it's as easy as pie.

Need proof? Here is the morning cold start on it.. about 40F overnight.. and yes, I'm barefoot. The bike is ugly as sin, but it's paid for.. I paid $900 for it and abused it HARD for 3 years, it's skidded logs, towed trailers with hay and dirt (1/2 yard of dirt), and then goes out and plays on the weekends. Not only does it run laps around my buddy's KLX250 and KTM XCW 350, I also go WAY further on a tank.. like nearly twice as far. It's downside is it gets heavy.. especially if you flop it handlebars downward on a steep hill.. might as well call a tow truck!


----------



## Mark71GTX (Oct 15, 2015)

I like to mess with classic MoPars and tractors. I have a 71 Challenger I have had since I was 15 (needs restoration again) and a 71 GTX I have had since I was 19 (stagnant restoration in progress). The tractors I have are my 1955 Oliver Super 55 (gas), 1969 Oliver 550 (needs help, gas), 1953-4 John Deere 40, and a Farmall Super A.


----------



## Fire8 (Oct 15, 2015)

Metal Detecting


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 15, 2015)

I collect signs and license plates.















.


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 15, 2015)

briantutt said:


> View attachment 452669
> 
> 
> I might need a new hobby if this is what I think it is. Opinions?
> ...


Bobcat?


----------



## briantutt (Oct 15, 2015)

The vet my sister worked for says it's a cougar based on white belly and face markings. Hopefully it just "kept moving". Don't need that thing eating all the deer grouse and turkeys on the property! 

Brian


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 15, 2015)

I collect metal things that go boom.


----------



## ReggieT (Oct 15, 2015)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Seems like its just collecting more saws, at first it was find a saw and restore it, that turned into find a saw and get it running and now its find truckloads of saws and there is no time to fix them all. LOL.
> This has gotta stop!! Last week I turned down picking up a load of saws from a fellow closing out his repair shop, I feel I am on my way to recovering from CAD.
> Pioneerguy600


BRAVO!!
Care to pass on that fellers contact info???


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 15, 2015)

briantutt said:


> The vet my sister worked for says it's a cougar based on white belly and face markings. Hopefully it just "kept moving". Don't need that thing eating all the deer grouse and turkeys on the property!
> 
> Brian


Agree...young cougar. They'll stay as far away from you as they can get generally, if they get sight or wind of you. I saw a few big ones over a handful of years, in the mid-Ga deer woods but that's been many years ago.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 15, 2015)

Very rare here I think. I have seen one bobcat and 4 timber wolf but never a cougar in real time.

Brian


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Oct 15, 2015)

I like these for a hobby. The old one is a '67. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReggieT (Oct 15, 2015)

jar944 said:


> Among many other things I like to play in the dirt.



YIKES...dude looks like Michael Berryman from Ze Hills Have Eyes!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 15, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> I collect metal things that go boom.


I make/modify things that go boom.

Niche type stuff.


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 15, 2015)

Me likes the things go boom too. Also R/C aircraft, arrowhead hunting, coin collecting...deer/hog hunting, and a whole lotta time with the boat on the water. If I can hit the lottery, I'll turn all the aforementioned hobbies into a 7-day a week thing, and chunk the aggravating job.


----------



## chris zautner (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Mark71GTX (Oct 15, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Me likes the things go boom too. Also R/C aircraft, arrowhead hunting, coin collecting...deer/hog hunting, and a whole lotta time with the boat on the water. If I can hit the lottery, I'll turn all the aforementioned hobbies into a 7-day a week thing, and chunk the aggravating job.


I live in rural NC and have lots of boomsticks myself... I also have a rather impressive arrowhead collection too!


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 15, 2015)

Mark71GTX said:


> I live in rural NC and have lots of boomsticks myself... I also have a rather impressive arrowhead collection too!


Post up some pics of each if ya get a chance...I've got an arrowhead thread over in Off the Topic if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Mark71GTX (Oct 15, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Post up some pics of each if ya get a chance...I've got an arrowhead thread over in Off the Topic if you haven't seen it.


I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 15, 2015)

rbtree said:


> White Pass finally expanded!
> 
> Havn't skied much since my knee injury 2 yrs ago. Got it fixed this winter...and have a full pass to Crystal and The Summit! Hope to get in 30-50 days, and resume ski photography. I used to make $2000-6000 a yr selling to magazines and ski areas.


Neat Ol Thread. 
A friend of mines dad was a cameraman for Warren Miller. 
Yeah. I'm old.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 16, 2015)

ReggieT said:


> BRAVO!!
> Care to pass on that fellers contact info???


 I think you are a little late on that one Reggie, been empty for quite some time. I do know where there is at least one full truck box of old Homelite XL 12 and likely some SXL`s but they are a rather gooey mess....LOL....


----------



## rbtree (Oct 16, 2015)

Back in 1984, I scored two clips in Warren Miller's 1985 "Snow Wonder" It was at Crystal Mt. Gary Nate was the shooter.


----------



## Old Longhair (Oct 16, 2015)

Other hobbies? Yeah....lots of them.
Bikes












Deer hunting (gun and stick & string)








Metal detecting









And horses.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 16, 2015)

rbtree said:


> Back in 1984, I scored two clips in Warren Miller's 1985 "Snow Wonder" It was at Crystal Mt. Gary Nate was the shooter.


It was the 60s when Ol Man Bursen was filming.
HEAVY AZZ camera.
And could his daughters ski!! Water and snow. 
When the chop was too much on the lake for everyone else was when they fired up the jet boat.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Nov 2, 2015)

One hobby I recently got back into again was 1/35-scale military models. Also done 1/24-1/25 car & truck models, but the military ones are more fun (or challenging).

US M3A2 half-track (WWII)









US M4A1 Sherman (WWII)


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 2, 2015)

yep,,, scratching my nuts


----------



## briantutt (Nov 7, 2015)

Shots 2, 3 & 4 with my new Tikka .243. I wish I had some sand bags so shaking wouldn't screw it up. I bore sighted it for shot 1 and dialed it up 10 inches. That's 100 yards just resting on some towels.

Brian


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 7, 2015)

Fishing on the Chesapeake Bay, Annapolis Maryland.


----------



## briantutt (Nov 7, 2015)

Some lunkers there!

Brian


----------



## mkinslow (Nov 7, 2015)

I make custom knives. this one is in Maine at SARRS training area for the US NAVY


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 7, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> yep,,, scratching my nuts


If you'd take a shower every now and then and quit bouncing up and down on those smelly sweaty snackies, Them little fellers wouldn't itch.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 7, 2015)

mkinslow said:


> I make custom knives. this one is in Maine at SARRS training area for the US NAVYView attachment 459377
> View attachment 459378
> View attachment 459379



You need to talk to Sunfish, making custom knives is Don's job.


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a few...
















and of course there's the hoard:


----------



## srcarr52 (Nov 7, 2015)

I still crew chief for a dirt late model racing team and I go snowmobiling in the mountains and UP in the winter. Last few hold outs of my youth activities. Occasionally I get to play with things that go boom.


----------



## mkinslow (Nov 8, 2015)

Why do I need to talk to sunfish and who is don. O and he's not the only one that can make them.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 8, 2015)

mkinslow said:


> Why do I need to talk to sunfish and who is don. O and he's not the only one that can make them.



www.sunfishforge.com

True, my best friend from college was a member of the Guild as well.


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 8, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> www.sunfishforge.com



Thanks for that, I had no idea!!


----------



## mkinslow (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow that's a great website thanks. Guess my smartass kicked in a little early this morni. Sorry lol


----------



## William Balaska (Nov 8, 2015)

Guns, knives, doing burn outs in the camaro. Retired ex man whore.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Nov 8, 2015)

I found a new one had some neighbors cut down and cleared a fence row of mine 
After I get a survey done its going to get FUN


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 8, 2015)

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> I found a new one had some neighbors cut down and cleared a fence row of mine
> After I get a survey done its going to get FUN


See referral in post #426 & 430.


----------



## Gugi47 (Nov 8, 2015)

Yepp. Way to many...LOL.
I like to cook because I like good food. Yes I'm married.
Riding my motorcycle
Hunting (bow and rifle)
Boating-fishing
And many others....like I say way to many. No time to get bored.


----------



## Nitroman (Nov 8, 2015)

I like to read, but no photos of my books, that is a secret.




Picked up a couple of moose with this rig.





Here's one that I have been working with:




Greg Tannel put this one together. So far lofting 210 Berger VLD's to 3150 around 58k psi out of the 29.5" barrel. Want to have this one just for fun. Weighs 15 pounds exactly with three rounds. Still kicks too.


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 8, 2015)

Nitroman said:


> I like to read, but no photos of my books, that is a secret.



I found a photo of your book.


----------



## mkinslow (Nov 8, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## Old Longhair (Nov 8, 2015)

Nitroman said:


> Greg Tannel put this one together. So far lofting 210 Berger VLD's to 3150 around 58k psi out of the 29.5" barrel. Want to have this one just for fun. Weighs 15 pounds exactly with three rounds. Still kicks too.


You'd like my LRR. Savage FPLE-2A w/Ken Ferrell one piece steel base & Leatherwood M-1200 A.R.T.


----------



## Nitroman (Nov 8, 2015)

Savage are wicked rifles.


----------



## Rev (Nov 8, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> If you'd take a shower every now and then....



Well that's not really a hobby. Some of these teenage girls around here think it's their occupation.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Apr 18, 2016)

Rev said:


> Well that's not really a hobby. Some of these teenage girls around here think it's their occupation.


Throw their electric toothbrushes away.


----------

